# Sticky  WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour



## dirtvictim

Hey guys I was able to get focused on this watch.
I installed a new crystal, yea a simple thing but I had one so it's done.
I also discovered binding train gears so I removed the bridge and reset the gears that is good now. I pulled the balance and (pallet fork it is ok) and this runs fine which points to the balance which moves freely so that would be the next thing to look at. I checked the crown and it's no good, the spring tube just spins.
So from what I can see it needs the balance (likely the hairspring) a stem, crown and the back needs refinish. The case is in good shape but could use some plating touch up. It could use a band as well. I didn't clean the movement since there is more to be done on it. This runs an ETA 2824-2
Anyway this needs to move along to the next WUSer by 9-6 since I am gone til the 9-20.


----------



## pithy

*Elvis has left the building.*

The WUSF6-WWWT watch has left Vegas and is headed to ?????


----------



## pithy

*Texas*

The WUSF6-WWWT watch arrived in Texas today. Anyone interested in details on how to "host" the watch should PM pithy.

pithy


----------



## pithy

*North*

The watch is headed north and is closing in on the 6,000 mile mark.


----------



## kfed84

Sorry for the delay in posting about the watch's stay in the capital of the Great State of Texas - Austin. 

I showed her a few of the sights near my humble abode, which you can see in the pictures. The first is the state capitol building, which is one of my favorite buildings in the city. It's unfortunate that it's currently under construction. The second was the clock tower on the University of Texas campus. This tower has a bit of a grim history, being the site of the shootings in '66 (way before my time), but is now used to celebrate the victories of the UT Longhorns. They light the tower up orange after wins.

As for repair, I put the watch on a strap which you can see in the pictures. I also supplied a stem which hopefully someone will be able to pair with a proper crown. Speaking of crowns, there was a tragic accident...the crown supplied was not operational, and while photographing, fell off the watch into the grass of the capitol grounds. I searched for a bit, but it was 90-100 degrees that day, and I started to worry what the capitol police force might think. 

And...here are the pics. Enjoy! I look forward to seeing the next leg of the journey in the great white north.

WUSF6 WWWT - Imgur

-Kevin


----------



## pithy

*good photos*

It may be a little busy - but that's one interesting looking watch and a unique strap.

(About Saturday: Has Mack recovered? That was a pretty interesting 30 some seconds. Remember - Bob really needed it after the last few years.)


----------



## pithy

*retrospection*

The recent history of the "Tour Watch", begins here in Sarasota, Florida, USA.

I have little information on the Breil company (which I believe is based in Italy) and no info on the prior life of this watch other than what the indignities suffered by the movement imply. (REG may know more, but he hasn't shared it yet.) I had never seen a 2824 with a bad staff and two broken hole jewels. The stainless steel back has a scar on it, but I don't know if could be from a blow that had enough g's to do the damage sustained. There may be other explanations.


----------



## Outta Time

*Re: retrospection*

Just a quick not to say the watch has landed here in Canada, but as it is our Thanksgiving I am off to the coast for several days and will give the watch a good look-see when I get back. I am sure I have never seen a watch with a compass on the crystal before.


----------



## pithy

*Canadian Thanksgiving*

Le jour de l'Action de grâce?


----------



## dirtvictim

kfed84 said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting about the watch's stay in the capital of the Great State of Texas - Austin.
> 
> I showed her a few of the sights near my humble abode, which you can see in the pictures. The first is the state capitol building, which is one of my favorite buildings in the city. It's unfortunate that it's currently under construction. The second was the clock tower on the University of Texas campus. This tower has a bit of a grim history, being the site of the shootings in '66 (way before my time), but is now used to celebrate the victories of the UT Longhorns. They light the tower up orange after wins.
> 
> As for repair, I put the watch on a strap which you can see in the pictures. I also supplied a stem which hopefully someone will be able to pair with a proper crown. Speaking of crowns, there was a tragic accident...the crown supplied was not operational, and while photographing, fell off the watch into the grass of the capitol grounds. I searched for a bit, but it was 90-100 degrees that day, and I started to worry what the capitol police force might think.
> 
> And...here are the pics. Enjoy! I look forward to seeing the next leg of the journey in the great white north.
> 
> WUSF6 WWWT - Imgur
> 
> -Kevin


Very cool I like the band nice look.


----------



## kfed84

Thanks. I think it was NOS from the 70s. I had ordered it for another watch, not realizing that it was actually two-tone. It's not a band I would normally wear, but it seemed to fit this watch well enough.


----------



## Outta Time

Ok, I've had a chance to have a quick look see at our watch, and so far, it has a bent hairspring, and has suffered a shock of some kind, and a severe one at that. I think there also may be an issue with the pallet fork, it doesn't seem to lock on the exit stone, but I didn't take it apart, and the auto module is obscuring the jewels of the fork. The spring seems unusually stiff, but maybe I'm too used to the really old ones which I've seen a lot of lately. The compass needle is not demagnetized, it follows a piece of steel readily enough, but certainly doesn't work properly. It floats readily enough, so I'm not sure what is up with it, it is beyond my ken. I will take into school tomorrow where the Professeurs can also have a look, and we will straighten the hairspring and examine the pallet fork under high magnification. I'll be able to get some pics hopefully, and we'll proceed with trying to make the thing run. This will involve a proper service and lube, and any additional problems should come to light at that point. The crown, as we have read, is still in Texas where it will probably reside until found by archaeologists.


----------



## Outta Time

An interesting day. This watch is a veritable sea of faults. I suspect that some of these were placed deliberately, because there is no way that I can see that a watch in normal service would have so much wrong with it. Is that the idea? So we can all have a repair to do? Anyway, here is what's what and what I did:
First and foremost, the watch doesn't run because the balance staff is broken. Second, the jewels on the pallet fork are out to lunch. The exit stone doesn't even touch the escape wheel, and I'll get to the train in a moment. The arm of the pallet fork is bent, and we gently tried to straighten it after we re-aligned the jewels. Not happy with the performance after this, so we chucked the pallet fork and it now boasts a gleaming new one. Unfortunately, I hadn't noticed the staff was broken on the balance and I spent some time on the hairspring making it round and flat again. It had gotten bent against the regulator pins. In addition to this, the balance cock was also not flat, and had a distorted screw hole, so we tossed it and installed another one, with the fine tune regulator. The train bridge looks decidedly out of place, as it is discoloured and was once gold plated. The jewels all need adjustment because the end shake is totally out of whack. I did not do this, that is for another stop on its journey. We also decide not to do the clean and lube, also for another time and place. It is still missing a crown, we couldn't find anything really suitable. 
I replaced the missing screw for the pallet fork bridge, and we re-assembled the watch and stuck it on the Witschi for a quick evaluation, as it was now running merrily along. I have included pics of most of this, as well as a shot of our main classroom. The last thing I should mention is that when we closed the case, the watch stopped, and we couldn't readily ascertain why, so this, too is a puzzle waiting to be solved. It runs fine without the caseback on. I also blued (slightly unsuccessfully) the centre rotor screw. Perhaps everybody can blue a screw or two on the journey and it will look very posh when it is all done.


----------



## Outta Time

Here are a couple more pics of the work in progress, including a shot of the Witschi analysis. I am looking forward to seeing what happens to the watch in her next stop.


----------



## dirtvictim

Outta Time said:


> Here are a couple more pics of the work in progress, including a shot of the Witschi analysis. I am looking forward to seeing what happens to the watch in her next stop.


Now that is cool, gotta love seeing it run, Good job


----------



## pithy

*facts stranger than fiction*

Rob, it's not a bench test and this is more or less the condition the watch was sourced in. The bridge is from a Rado 2836 (that also had an interesting life). The original bridge had two broken hole jewels. One of the wheels had a broken pivot. The watch had no apparent contamination despite the lack of a crown, but there was a lot of interesting material under the bezel and the original crystal had plenty of scars. Until REG gives up the "story", we'll just have to theorize. If anyone is near Sarasota stop in and ask him.

That looks like a great classroom/lab and all that light is wonderful. It would be good if someone could share the history and other details of the school - particularly with all the current interest we have in training. Please convey the Tour's special thanks to the staff. 

If there are others in Canada interested in "hosting" the Watch - PM pithy ASAP - otherwise it's headed for a long boat ride.

Great job with all the heavy lifting, Rob! 

pithy


----------



## Outta Time

*Re: facts stranger than fiction*

It was a rewarding experience, I must say, and I do enjoy a bit of problem solving. This watch would have been an excellent teaching aid and project, as it offered so many interesting little challenges in virtually all areas. Well, I can help promote the school a bit, we are the last surviving watchmaker's school in Canada, located in Trois-Rivières, Quebec. The schools in Toronto and Montreal closed in 1988. The school dates back to after the second World War, when returning soldiers were offered training in watchmaking as a new career. The course is a two year one split into two sections, with the second one specializing in Complications, like chronographs, repeaters and grandfather clocks. If I remember correctly, the total hours are 2600. Although we are a WOSTEP school, full WOSTEP certification requires 3000 hours, again if memory serves. The school has a website: http://www2.csduroy.qc.ca/Bel-Avenir/horlogerie.htm
We have a comprehensive library which includes many out of print manuals and documents, and an exhaustive inventory of parts numbering in the millions, and no, they don't sell parts, just to anticipate the inevitable question. Costs for tuition and materials run about 5 grand, roughly, if you are from outside the province. Outside the country is considerably higher, more like 25 grand. (We had a student from Madagascar) Currently there are 5 of us Anglophones at the school attempting to speak broken French, and hilarity usually ensues. Our Chief Horologist, Professeur Robert Plourde speaks excellent English, so no worries there for any one who doesn't speak French. He is the son of one of the founding watchmakers/instructors, Michel Plourde. It is very cheap to live in the town, and we have all had a very enjoyable stay here, as it is really quite beautiful. It is also the oldest industrialized town in North America, founded in 1634. It is the second oldest city in Canada, next to Quebec city. I have included a couple pics.


----------



## pithy

*about the Tour*

in response to recent queries:

What is the "Tour"?

A unique vintage watch is making its way from "watchmaker" to "watchmaker" around the world.

What is the purpose of the Tour?

There is none! It seemed like fun and it was hoped that some higher purpose would evolve. Perhaps the local photos of the watch and the host's experiences with it will give some insights into the lives of those whose usernames appear on the forum. Technically, the ETA mechanical is a movement we should all become well versed in.

Who is a "watchmaker"?

A watchmaker is a regular poster on the watchmaking forum. Those hosting the watch will include professionals, students, skilled hobbyists and those just starting their own self directed exploration of watchmaking.

How do I get involved?

1. Follow the Tour in the forum and provide input. This is important.
2. Host the watch.

What is involved in "hosting"?

The watch is mailed to you. You can perform a repair on it - but you are not obligated to do anything to the watch other than mail it to the next "watchmaker" in about a week. Most hosts will "time" it, take a few interesting photos of the watch in local settings and post about their experiences with it on the forum. To host - PM pithy.

What ultimately happens to the watch?

When the Tour is concluded, the watch will be disposed of in a manner consistent with the collective wishes of the hosts.


----------



## pithy

*beat*

The watch showed up in T-Town today for redirection and was still running. The postal service is obviously a direct replacement for a winding machine. Attached is a beat graph (98.4%). Pithy reduced the height of the movement ring, resized the back and closed the case. And the watch is still running.

Pithy likes the:

Rodania strap - particularly the extreme taper between the lug width and the buckle width.

Blued rotor screw - this is perfect. Heat or chemical?

Crystal and fitting. Mineral glass?

The Tour needs forum input. Should the watch attend more school or go on a cruise?


----------



## Outta Time

*Re: beat*

Heat, via alcohol lamp. I must admit I'm a blue crazy fool. What about sending it to Lititz?


----------



## pithy

*first class ticket*

The watch is headed on a little 8,000 mile jog. Someone is going to get a surprise when they open the mail next week.


----------



## trim

*Re: first class ticket*

Oh hey, someone sent me a free watch. Score :-!


----------



## dirtvictim

*Re: first class ticket*



trim said:


> Oh hey, someone sent me a free watch. Score :-!


Nice, I got one too but it was a throw back, just a guppy.


----------



## pithy

*I'm starting to get a little concerned here . . .*

are we dealing with an abduction? is a ransom demand forthcoming?

(You know the watch is Swiss and is a neutral party to any local or international conflict.)


----------



## trim

*Re: I'm starting to get a little concerned here . . .*

Gah, I can't believe I'd had it so long. It went for a harbor cruise on Sunday - I'll post some pictures when I work out where my wife has put the camera.

I am feeling thwarted at the moment. I decided to re-magnetise the compass as it didn't work (see post 12) - it rotated ok when following a magnet, but not in the weak field supplied by the earth. Anyway, took it out, re-magnetised it - and the needle works fine on a pin, but not in the watch. I had a good look and the jewel in the pointer is ok, but the pivot itself was damaged. In hindsight that should have been obvious from its behavior. I have tired unsuccessfully to burnish and reshape it. I'll have another go before I send it on. I also tried to find a suitable gold plated crown with no luck. I did fit a temporary stainless crown to fit the new stem that came with it - so the watch would at least be useable, but there seems to be a problem with the keyless works, or the stem is not correct. I have not investigated further.

In general not the most successful visit, but at least it had a nice ride on a ship...

I'll blue a screw and send it on ASAP. Pithy, do I just choose a name at random from the list?

K.


----------



## trim

*Re: I'm starting to get a little concerned here . . .*

The little cruise around Wellington Harbour.


































On top of mount Victoria.


















The annoying compass pivot.


----------



## pithy

*Look at the size of the hands*

on those arms! Those fingers make your watchmaking accomplishments seem all the more impressive! Rugby or Australian Rules?


----------



## pithy

*map*

The Tour watch has seen a few miles.

To participate, PM pithy.


----------



## pithy

*has anyone*

seen the watch?


----------



## dirtvictim

*Re: has anyone*



pithy said:


> seen the watch?


I think I saw this in september. LOL


----------



## trim

*Re: has anyone*

Well, its not in New Zealand anymore. I imagine it will turn up somewhere exotic sooner or later.


----------



## CamMan

*Re: beat*

What make and model is this watch?


----------



## pithy

*syntax*



trim said:


> Well, its not in New Zealand anymore. I imagine it will turn up somewhere exotic sooner or later.


I don't know why I didn't catch that little subjective, variable on the first couple of reads: exotic

Trim and pithy's definitions might vary a little on this. Would Trim find Hoboken, NJ "exotic"? "Exotic" evokes images of Katmandu or Zanzibar for pithy.

CamMan, the whole saga is contained in this thread - so you don't even have to use the advanced search function - but since we have now entered into an age of increased civility on the forum, it would be my pleasure to report to you that:

The tour watch is a goldtone, "vintage" diver style, Briel (sp?, help) featuring a unique compass mounted on the crystal and is powered by a 2824. CamMan, pithy has just checked the records and noticed that you (and a few others) haven't signed up yet to host the watch . . .


----------



## trim

*Re: syntax*



pithy said:


> I don't know why I didn't catch that little subjective, variable on the first couple of reads: exotic
> 
> Trim and pithy's definitions might vary a little on this. Would Trim find Hoboken, NJ "exotic"? "Exotic" evokes images of Katmandu or Zanzibar for pithy.


No Trim wouldn't find Hoboken exotic :-d

I think the net cultural difference is significant. Also, spices :-!


----------



## Biased&Critical

*Re: syntax*

Been quiet around here lately. Where is this thing, and how is it doing?


----------



## aditya

*Re: syntax*



Biased&Critical said:


> Been quiet around here lately. Where is this thing, and how is it doing?


It is with me... safe for the moment... BUT, if you call the cops I will mangle the hairspring :-d

Aditya

PS. I haven't found the time to open her up yet, will post pictures when I do. I intend to have a look at the keyless works.


----------



## aditya

*Re: syntax*

I finally found some time to work on the watch. This is how I got it








As we all the know it has crown & stem issues. I decided to tackle this problem since it is silly to wear a watch if you cant set the correct time .

I tried to install the stem as is but it did not work. So, lets open her up....









...... and here is the problem. The check spring is riding over the pull out piece.









After assembling the movement everything worked except the quick set feature. So I went in again and found this.... 








In the quick set position, the castle wheel does not engage with the intermediate wheel fully. I am unable to correct this. Since the watch is still usable without this feature I decided to leave it alone.

Ready for casing...









And cased up. Not the least bit water resistant, but ready for a gentle outing perhaps 









I work from home & also keep an eye on the little one during the day. So the opportunities to go out are few. But lets see what we can do 

Aditya


----------



## Biased&Critical

*Re: syntax*

Nice work! We have a watch that tells the time now? How novel. I'll assume it has been regulated into COSC standards?


----------



## aditya

*Re: syntax*



Biased&Critical said:


> I'll assume it has been regulated into COSC standards?


It still needs a service. I did not service it since the crown is missing most of the gasket. The case tube is of a rather large diameter. I hope some one will have the right crown for this watch.

Aditya


----------



## Biased&Critical

*Re: syntax*

I was just kidding - you've done the watch a great service. I've got a bunch of old crowns, so no promises, but I'll certainly take a look.


----------



## pithy

*setting issues*



aditya said:


> After assembling the movement everything worked except the quick set feature. So I went in again and found this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the quick set position, the castle wheel does not engage with the intermediate wheel fully. I am unable to correct this. Since the watch is still usable without this feature I decided to leave it alone.


What's going on with date set function? clutch lever? clutch wheel? stem? aliens? Anyone on this? (Uh, everyone please . . .)

A, what about a picture of the kid wearing the watch?

Confession: I had never fully reviewed Aditya's blog page untill recently. Once again, blowed away by the capabilities of forum member.

Enjoy: A Watchmaker's Diary

pithy


----------



## Outta Time

*Re: setting issues*

There is a wheel missing, also. Or maybe it was removed for the photo?
Never mind, I went back and it was in a previous picture.


----------



## pithy

*setting issues and other stuff*



Outta Time said:


> There is a wheel missing, also. Or maybe it was removed for the photo? Never mind, I went back and it was in a previous picture.


Gee, that was insightful, Rob. (Did the caffeine wear off?) 

-------------------------------------------

Aditya has graciously agreed to answer questions about his perspective on watchmaking and horology in India. Please take a moment to review his blog at:

A Watchmaker's Diary


----------



## bali2002

*Re: setting issues and other stuff*

I'm travelling to India soon.
Anybody knows where can I get vintage pocket watches (Longines, Roskopf, etc) and wristwatches in good working condition?

I'm going to be travelling a lot, and expect to spend some time in some of the biggest cities (Delhi, Mumbai, Pune, etc)

Thanks in advance


----------



## aditya

*Re: setting issues and other stuff*



pithy said:


> What's going on with date set function? clutch lever? clutch wheel? stem? aliens? Anyone on this? (Uh, everyone please . . .)
> 
> pithy


a ghost perhaps ? :-d



pithy said:


> Aditya has graciously agreed to answer questions about his perspective on watchmaking and horology in India. Please take a moment to review his blog at:
> 
> A Watchmaker's Diary


I will answer the few questions I have received on email soon.

And thanks for making a plug for my blog. Writing a blog is a lonely and thankless job, appreciation always makes it worth it 

Aditya


----------



## aditya

*Re: setting issues and other stuff*



bali2002 said:


> I'm travelling to India soon.
> Anybody knows where can I get vintage pocket watches (Longines, Roskopf, etc) and wristwatches in good working condition?
> 
> I'm going to be travelling a lot, and expect to spend some time in some of the biggest cities (Delhi, Mumbai, Pune, etc)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello bali2002,

I wish I could help you. I get most of my watches from evilbay. The rest have been given to me by friends & relatives.

Aditya


----------



## aditya

*Re: setting issues*



pithy said:


> A, what about a picture of the kid wearing the watch?
> 
> pithy


He tried it on...










...unfortunately it wasn't to his taste :-d.


----------



## Biased&Critical

*Re: setting issues*

That look on his face giving it back to you is priceless.


----------



## pithy

*what the Tour is all about . . .*



aditya said:


> He tried it on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...unfortunately it wasn't to his taste :-d.


I don't know . . . He looks like a future sales manager for an AD practicing his sales pitch (and close)!

Great looking kid! Thanks for sharing.

pithy

p.s. There's still "room" on the tour.


----------



## ulackfocus

*Re: setting issues*

The caption for this photo should simply be "_Meh._"



aditya said:


> ...unfortunately it wasn't to his taste :-d.


----------



## dirtvictim

*Re: setting issues*

Very cool kid indeed, that expression is "next time bring me something challenging, all done" now go get help I think I have soiled myself!


----------



## aditya

*Re: setting issues*



Biased&Critical said:


> That look on his face giving it back to you is priceless.


He is more discerning than his father 



pithy said:


> I don't know . . . He looks like a future sales manager for an AD practicing his sales pitch (and close)!
> 
> Great looking kid! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> pithy
> 
> p.s. There's still "room" on the tour.


I would be delighted if he ends up doing something watch related!



ulackfocus said:


> The caption for this photo should simply be "_Meh._"


Just the word I was groping for :-d



dirtvictim said:


> Very cool kid indeed, that expression is "next time bring me something challenging, all done" now go *get help* I think I have soiled myself!


That would be me :roll:


----------



## aditya

*Re: setting issues*

Rob ('Outta Time' on WUS) has asked me the following question,


_Hi Aditya_ 
_I am a watchmaking student in Quebec, Canada, and pithy has told us if we have some questions, we can email you. Thanks for letting us pick your brain!_ 
_My question is regarding pin pallet watches. I was told that they are still very popular in India, because quartz watches don't do well in the climate, and batteries in general are seen as wasteful and expensive. Can you comment on this? It is interesting to think that pin pallet watches have found a real comeback market, and are cheap and easy to repair. I have never seen an HMT watch in person, but I must say, they do look like good watches. Most of these are swiss lever, though, is that correct?_ 
 _Thanks again for letting us irritate you with emails.
_

First of all, thank *YOU* for the question. Nice of you to take interest in the Indian watch scene. 
Your question is interesting because I have never come across an Indian made watch with a pin pallet escapement. Even in the heyday of the mechanical watch, to the best of my knowledge, Indian companies (HMT, Allwyn, Ricoh-India etc.) all used the swiss lever.

I rediscovered HMT only a few years ago. I had assumed that they were long gone. Little did I know that they had an outlet just 2 kilometres from my house :-d. Most of their watches are quartz but there still is a sizeable mechanical presence.

I had a long chat with the person in charge and he said that in rural India people look at the watch as a utilitarian product. One buys a watch to know the time and then one does not wish to spend too much effort or money looking after it. Perhaps battery changes would be a bit of a bother if one had to travel to the next town to have it done.

The HMTs that my father has passed down to me all kept great time even before I serviced them. And this was after about 20 years of regular use and 10 in a drawer! This speaks volumes about the original Citizen movement design (most mechanical HMTs have license built Citizen movements).

I hope this explains, to some extent, why an affordable mechanical watch still has some demand in certain parts of India.

Aditya


----------



## aditya

*Re: setting issues*

These questions are from pithy

_What's your favorite caliber to work on?_
I love working of old English fusee-levers. 
I also like the Molnija 3603. My skeleton wrist watch is based on this movement. I have some pocket watches from the 60s & 70s with much abused 3602 movements & they still keep great time!

_What power loupe(s) do you use?_
10X. 15X when I need to take a close look.

_Do you ever "switch" eyes?_
No, I invariably use my right eye. A great tip I came across on another forum is to leave the other eye open.

_What you favorite place to hunt for old watches?_
Evilbay :-d


----------



## Biased&Critical

*Re: setting issues*



aditya said:


> _Do you ever "switch" eyes?_
> No, I invariably use my right eye. A great tip I came across on another forum is to leave the other eye open.


Interesting. I'll give that a shot. As a very right-handed person, when I started coming up in this hobby I automatically stuck the loupe in the right eye and closed the left. I eventually learned that casual eyeball movement was much easier than consiously closing a single eye, and I could "wink", much easier with my right eye, so the loupe went into the left and I've been much more comfortable ever since.

I have some work to do this weekend, so I will certainly be approaching the job with both eyes open.


----------



## pithy

*spin the compass*

Where to now?


----------



## Biased&Critical

*Re: spin the compass*

Looks like we need volunteers in the UK/Europe, Russia, Africa, and South America to complete the full globetrotting experience.


----------



## RonP

Hi,

I am very happy to give this nice watch a tour through the Netherlands and show him off in the one and only watch and clockmaking school left in the Netherlands.

Ronald


----------



## aditya

Well, the watch is on it's way to the next host. I had intended to give it a tour of historical Pune. That was not possible since I live in the outskirts and most of the interesting sights are quite a distance from here.

I was about to send it off when my wife asked why I didnt do what was possible for me to do? (she truly is the better half!) So here we are!

As it happens, Pune is an important hub for the Indian automobile industry. Two very important home grown players have their bases here. Most important, they are located within a few kilometres of where I live. So that's where I took our little watch before I sent it off.

*1) **TATA MOTORS*


















Tata Motors is a four wheeler manufacturer. They started out making Mercedes-Benz commercial vehicles under license but have also been making cars for many years now. They are probably best known as the makers of the *Tata Nano*, the most affordable car in the world. here's a picture (borrowed from the net)...








They were also in the news for buying *JLR (Jaguar, Land-Rover)* from Ford a few years ago.

Will write about the other company tomorrow.

Aditya


----------



## aditya

*2) BAJAJ AUTO*



















Bajaj Auto is a two and three wheeler manufacturer (the fourth largest in the world, according to their website!) They used to make vespa scooters under license but have dropped scooters since the last many years. They also make auto-rickshaws, three wheeled open cabs.

Their best known product is the Bajaj *Pulsar* (pic below, borrowed from the internet.)









The Pulsar was faked by the 'you-know-who's and sold as the 'Gulsar' in some markets a few years ago, if that is any measure of it's success :-d.

I believe Bajaj Auto also has about 30% stake in *KTM*, the Austrian motorcycle makers.

So that's my little bit for our watch, not the tour I wanted to give it but something different.

Aditya


----------



## Biased&Critical

This is one of the luckiest watches I know of. This watch may have had a rough life, but what a retirement it's having!


----------



## pithy

*my Indian education*

OK, so I now know that Pune is a modern, vibrant version of the "Motor City" and is not just another backdrop for some melodramatic BBC period piece.


----------



## RonP

Hi folks,

Just to let you know the watch arrived safe and sound March 22 in the Netherlands, Europe.

First inspection showed again problems with the stem and also the amplitude was quite low, around 200 degrees dial up/down.
Also I noticed the watch had picked up some magnetisme, probably due to the safety scanners they use today for parcels traveling by air.


I decided to start with the winding problem. I think I spotted that the combined setting lever-jumper was a bit bent and as such not engaging consistently with the setting lever.
After straightening the setting lever jumper and applying stem grease, the problem was over and now the stem is working fine again (and will continue to do so I hope).

When i did a more deep inspection it was confirmed the watch was never cleaned and actually there was quite some oil were it was not supposed to be or looked dried out.
I decided to give the watch a good cleaning and rinsing in the ultrasonic cleaner.

During the disassembly of the barrel and spring I noticed the spring was set and the V at the end of the spring was bent too in a wrong way. Worse was that the hole in the barrel was worn out to an oval form. As this is the powerhouse of the watch, this is obviously not a desirable state. Luckily I had a spare barrel and spring in my "junk" box and it was donated to this this watch.

At this moment the train, spring, keyless and balance have been assembled again, demagnetised and oiled he is now running on test on the timing machine. 
It seems to have worked out well for the amplitude dial up/down is now well over 280 degrees.

I will come back later this weekend with some images of the watch before and during the above activities.

Later I will install the date mechanism and dial etc. so that he will look smart again.

Next Monday I will show the watch the one and only left watch and clock-school in the Netherlands and off course take some pictures too.


Ronald


----------



## Biased&Critical

Text only with no pics? This is what Playboy magazines must be like in hell.


----------



## RonP

Hi Folks,

 Here the watch arrived ready for first getting to know each other:







 

 
Beautiful, In reality the compass is looking very smart.







 

 First test on the timer shows a low amplitude but beat and keeping time are fine (would this picture qualify for the playboy?)









 

 Fully disassembled and ready for inspection.







 

 Here you can see the last oiling was done a significant time ago, the black colour of the oil was due to the set condition of the spring which made the spring run really to the barrel and cover, all silver-plating was scraped off. Also you can see hopefully the unroundness of the whole in the arbor cover.







 

 Cleaned and ready for assembling again. I did show the old spring here so you see the set condition, bent V and on next picture also that he is not flat anymore.







 







 

 First testrun, Amplitude is in the proper range now. Still need to adjust rate and beat to best average. There are some deviations between dial up/down/ crown up/down etc.










 
Tonight I will put the date mechanism and dial/hands in place and have him run for another day so the oil can spread properly on the stones/pivots and I can make some final adjustments.

Will be continued. 

Kind regards 

Ronald


----------



## selfwind

Wow that mainspring barrel was really nasty! Cleaning that up definitely would increase the power to the train!


----------



## pithy

RonP, for cleaning machines what is your personal favorite. Do you have any particular choices in cleaning solutions?

Thanks,

pithy


----------



## RonP

Hi pithy,

I use a Sonorex-Digitec ultrasonic, a bit on the large side, but when cleaning a Comptoise clock it also fits.
For watches I use small metal gaze boxes were I keep the sensitive parts separated from the more robust part like the mainplate and train- or barrel bridges.

As cleaning solution I use two fluids from L&R. One Cleaner and one rinser.
I start 3 - 4 miutes in the cleaner (ammoniated) and then I rinse 2 times, one in used rinser and finnaly in fresh rinser, again 3 - 4 minutes. After that I put the parts on a heated ventilator for drying.

I hope this answers your question.

Br

Ronald


----------



## aditya

RonP said:


> Tonight I will put the date mechanism and dial/hands in place and have him run for another day so the oil can spread properly on the stones/pivots and I can make some final adjustments.
> 
> Will be continued.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Ronald


Great work :-!. This is something this watch was crying for. Now if you can sort the crown issue your effort will not go waste.

Aditya


----------



## RonP

Hi Folks,

Another update from the Netherlands.
The watch is fully assembled again. The date mechanism was easy and no issues. Also the winding and time setting was solved. Flattening the lever did the trick.
The dial and hands were next put back on the watch. Important to be ensure that the hour hand has to be aligned to the 12 o'clock at the moment the date wheel moves to the next day.
After that it is easy to also put the minute hand in such a way that it exactly points at the 12 o'clock position when the hour hand is at the 6 o'clock position.









Next came the case with the strange, large tube. So let's first see if we can push it out. It turned out to be simple. Just pressing with the correct format press.

Now I started paying attention to the case. Unfortunately I noticed a chip was broken away from the top glass. Luckely a colleague from my clockmaking class was able to replace the glass with a new one and now it is perfect again. A big thanks to Nico for this.









Here you can see the old tube pushed out. Relative large size.









Next step is to select a new tube with a more standard size:








......pressed in place in a vice with plastic protective pieces so the case will not be damaged.








In the picture below you can see the largest crown I had in my box with spare parts test fitted. I hope the next "owner" of the watch will have a gold plated, slightly larger crown.
For the time being this works fine. The old stem was protruding millimetres out of the case so a bump would potential damage the stem or more. This cannot happen anymore and I assume the stem with the rubber seal will protect the inside at least when washing your hand against water leaking in via the tube/stem opening.









Now let's fix the crown on the stem. You have to cut and file the length off the stem in such a way the slit between the case and the crown in around 0.1/0.2 mm and then secure the crown firmly, but still removable from the stem. I did this by using some Loctite 
medium strength.









So when a golden crown is found the exchange should be a relative easy operation. 
For final mounting the stem I use some special grease on the stem itself so it will work smoothly in te keyless mechanism.
For better water tightness I put some silicon grease on/in the tube and the rubber seal in the crown itself.









Final inspection and alignment was done on the tester before the rotor for the autowinding is returned to the movement.









Blowing away the last dustspecs:









And now the watch is ready to be closed.

I intend to take a few picture with the watch in a typical Dutch setting and also give you a list of items that still can/need to be done to the watch.

Kind regards,

Ronald


----------



## pithy

OK Ronald, we knew your were a very, very talented watchmaker. 

NOW FOR THE IMPORTANT PART:

1. Print off the map below. Take it, the Watch and your camera over to your favorite "bier zaal"(?). (You might want to arrange for Mrs. P to be doing something in another town.)

2. Inform the ladies that you are one of the most famous watchmakers in not only Europe, but the entire world (tell them about the Tour and show them the map).

3. Explain that you have many friends around the world and that your American friends in particular - sent the watch to you to have it repaired AND modelled by only the most attractive Dutch girls. 

4. Make sure that girls hold their (watch) hand beside their face or place it on their hip. (This is a critical element to the proper posing.)

5. When you are through photographing the girls, make sure that you get the watch back.

6. Advise us of your success.

You've done a GREAT job so far - DON'T DISAPPOINT US IN THIS CRUCIAL PHASE!

pithy (for the Tour executive steering committee)


----------



## RonP

Sure, sure, 

I will see if I can find a beautifull lady for a combined shot.;-)

Always be carefull what you are asking for..........


----------



## Mirius

I love this thread for way too many reasons! Great to have an insight into some forum members as they work on the watch as well as it's travels!


----------



## Biased&Critical

Brilliant work Ron!


----------



## RonP

Biased&Critical said:


> Brilliant work Ron!


Hi all,

A small photo update.
The first pictures are the watch in front of a very large clock, a clock used in a church.

Interesting tho see the size of the wheel and their teeths. I put the watch on top of the dial to have a good idea of the differnce in size.









And one mre close up:








A shot on the my wrist already wearing my special coat we use to wear when working on clocks:








And to clsoe off this photo shoot a picture showing the classroom just starting and people getting in. 








All the benches are still empty. At the back off the room is the area with 8 big lathes (Schaublins), big and small drilling machine and some other powertools we use to repair or make part for clocks.

All the best from a sunny Netherlands,

Ronald


----------



## pithy

These classroom photos are wonderful, Ron.


----------



## RonP

Dear all,

It becomes time to say goodbye to this wonderful watch and send him (or is it a her) off to the other side off the pound to the next host
I decided before shipping the watch off to replace the strap. I felt the grey strap is not doing enough justice to this very special watch so I replaced it with a classy red strap.

I hope you like this.

Now as stated earlier there are still quite a few things to be done by the next owners:

1) Replace crown with a size bigger, gold plated.
2) Put a new rubber ring on the back cover to ensure water tightness.
3) The case could use some touching up, a slight polish.
4) Dent in back cover.
5) Some of the gear have a tad to much play in the vertical direction, this means the ruby bearing should be adjusted. This will increase the stability of the amplitude I believe when the watch is in different positions (dial up, dial down, etc.)
6) Blue the other screwheads.

So now up to the last pictures with my GF:









 

Checking if the new starp mounted correctly, 







 

Also from the other side..... 







 

 ....Yes, all fine, looks better with red, can be forwarded to the next owner.

Well Friends,

I hope you liked my contribution and wish the next owner a great time hosting this special watch.

Ronald


----------



## Biased&Critical

Pretty sweet work there Ron - the watch should certainly have you on it's Christmas card list from now on. 

Tell me a little about that clock you have in the background. The case looks like it's seen many miles, but if that is the movement from it, it looks like new.


----------



## dirtvictim

lots of cool happenings with this watch keep up the good
work guys


----------



## RonP

Biased&Critical said:


> Pretty sweet work there Ron - the watch should certainly have you on it's Christmas card list from now on.
> 
> Tell me a little about that clock you have in the background. The case looks like it's seen many miles, but if that is the movement from it, it looks like new.



The old case is from a Swarzwalder clock. Quite a special type of clock. The actual movement has a wooden frame (like a cuckoo clock). The backplate is broken, but can be easily fixed.

The so-called new clock is actually a French pendule from 1855 according to the inscription on the frontplate. I cleaned this movement, replaced worn bushing, blued the screws and polished the platines with Brasso a kind of copper polish, and yes, when done with the right attention and consistently, it can look almost like new and s now ready again to run for many years to come.

Br

Ronald


----------



## dmmartindale

Just wanted to say that I'm thoroughly enjoying the story of the travels of this watch. I check the thread every few weeks, and there's usually something new and interesting.

And with all the photos of the work done on it, this must be one of the best-documented watches in the world by now!

Dave


----------



## CamMan

The watch is officially back in the USA. I found it in my mailbox this afternoon. I will post some pictures in the next few days.


----------



## chrycofan

Please do. I might have to come by & see it since I'm close.

Butch


----------



## pithy

OK, guys - can we call this once around (the world)? Is this close enough?


----------



## Biased&Critical

CamMan said:


> The watch is officially back in the USA. I found it in my mailbox this afternoon. I will post some pictures in the next few days.


I'm getting the bugs under my skin. Must. See. Watch.


----------



## CamMan

I apologize for not passing the watch on yet but things have been super busy lately. I bet no one else has that problem. ;-) But don't worry, I hope to do my thing and take some pictures this weekend and then send it on.


----------



## CamMan

I finally found the time to take the watch for a little sight seeing on Friday. I took it to Keeneland. Keeneland is a throughbread horse racing track here in Lexington, Kentucky, USA. 









Keeneland only runs horses two times per year and for just a few weeks each time. Unfortunately, they were not running during the time that I had the watch so the stands were empty. But that did allow me a chance to get a picture at the finish line that I probably would not been able to get if they were racing. In the photo below, the white post to the left contains the camera for those "photo finishes".



























As for the watch, I had planned on engraving the rotor while I had it. But the guy in our shop that was going to do it for me kept coming up with excuses why he couldn't do it so unfortunately I did not get it done. I am going to pass it on to the next person on it's journey and I hope they have better luck than I did. I enjoyed hosting the watch for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker

Hello all I got the watch this morning in Seminole Florida. Thinking of possibly replating the rotating bezel changing the crown to gold instead of stainless and whatever else I can think of. Rikthewatchmaker


----------



## Biased&Critical

The sound of pins dropping in here is deafening: whats the deal with this watch?


----------



## Biased&Critical

Who has this watch, and what are you doing with it.


----------



## mikeinpa

Greetings all!

Officially added to the 'list' yesterday and could not be more excited for my date with this little lady. Where is the watch now? 

I have been brainstorming some photo ideas that would show the watch in my town. Luckily photography just happens to be my wife's favorite hobby. 

-Mike


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker

Sorry guys my photo skills are good but posting them not so much I promise next week you will see some action on this wonderful high tech uhh piece of watch hehehe I think you'll like the improvements Rik


----------



## Biased&Critical

All:

Rik was having some trouble posting pictures, so I'm doing that for him. Rik has timed the watch properly, and added a goldfilled crown to match the case.












































New crown looks great Rik: I don't see any witchisi results - how did the timing go, and what adjustments were needed? What can you tell the group about your shop, tools, tenure, or advice?

Thanks,


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker

Howdy I use a Vibrograf MU700 I did take pictures of the timing procedure and will forward them along I have to download to photobucket and have figured how to get them here. Well the etachron adjustment was set backwards so set the reg pin centered the spring and timed to about 2 seconds a day fast. My shop is a full Rolex Omega and many others shop. I have parts accounts for pretty much all companies that sell to watchmakers. I am CW 21 certified and am going to Miami in august for the Omega Service Provider Course a one week course. Over the years I have bought out over thirty retired and passed away watchmakers and have more antique parts than most parts houses. I have 4 watchbenches a jewelers bench and very large clock bench. I have enough tools to outfit at least 5 watchmakers. I have a new german hydralic watch bench with vacuum system coming a new X1 chronscope timing machine a diablic E vacuum tester and at that point 20 g's later I won't be buying anything for a while. As far as advice goes I love what I do so to me it's not work. I work at home so 14 hour days are the norm and yes I do have a life I am also a licensed Coast Guard Captain and dive and fish when I can don't do many charters anymore except for friends and relatives. If you like watches and fixing them join a local guild take classes read and study and practice and get certified. If there are no local guilds start one as a subsidiary of The American Watch and Clock Institute they will help you get one started. That's how I got going and it was an invaluable source of information. On average I service 15 to 20 Rolexes a week plus 25 other brands from movement swaps to cells and watertests and details. and about 3 to 5 clocks a week as well. Well that covers most of it so if you all have any questions I am and always have been an open book. Thanx for letting me be part of the WUSF6 world watch tour. Rik


----------



## pej

:-! This thread is a great read! Is the watch still in Florida now?


----------



## Ernie Romers

Enjoying this thread a lot and glad the watch landed in The Netherlands and was in the good hands of Ron for awhile. Looking forward to the continuing story.


----------



## laurent38

I want to be that watch. It will see the hole world. So crazy and cool. The person who started this has my respect. Like this the world is a small place...
Greetings from Belgium...


----------



## dirtvictim

Well said indeed


----------



## dirtvictim

Well said indeed


laurent38 said:


> I want to be that watch. It will see the hole world. So crazy and cool. The person who started this has my respect. Like this the world is a small place...
> Greetings from Belgium...


----------



## Biased&Critical

The little ugly duckling has landed back in the Great White North, ticking away to beat the band.

I'll find some time in the next few days to take a closer look and flesh out some ideas for it, everyone will be updated as appropriate.


----------



## Nesbit

Remember to leave some work for Seattle!


----------



## trim

Bumpy bumpy, whats happening all?


----------



## 4 rings

Would the watch like to come and see some of the sites in New Mexico?....


----------



## Biased&Critical

All: Sorry for the delay, but this will be updated shortly. The watch arrived just in front of some vacation, and then I was on the road for business, but the watch got some attention and will be off to the next host in a few days.


----------



## ibby7

I'd like to host the watch here in the UK


----------



## Biased&Critical

All:

The watch has been packaged back up and is now en route to it's next destination, a place of birds that soar, and also those that are flightless.

I'm somewhat dissapointed: I spent a total of 11 hours paining a custom dial for this watch by hand, and while it may not be of Angular Momentum quality enamelling, it turned out quite nice. The problem is that it contains some raised texture to it, and I could not set the hands back on - there was not sufficient clearance for them to move properly. I checked my boneyard, and I do not have any 2824-sized hands that will work, and I do not have any wheels with higher pinions, so I put the original dial back on and re-set the original hands. I can source the wheels I would need to allow the hands to float higher, but I've already had the watch for too long and did not want to hold this tour up any longer. This dial HAS to make it onto the watch, so the options are this:

1. I source the wheels I need, and then wait until the watch can come back to my shop. This will take some time, as there is a long list of those that want to host, and obviously priority goes to those that have not yet had it. 
2. Someone else sources the wheels ahead of being a host, and I will send them the dial so they can put it on as part of their stay before sending it on. I think this is the best option, as it will put the dial into play much sooner.

Regardless, I also hand-made a new strap for it, and put it on a gold-colour deployment to match the rest of the casing.

If I had more time with it, I would have looked into the following things that I think will make a positive impact:

1. see what is under the gold plating, and if sufficient, take the case to my friends cabinet and sandblast the plating off (it is in rough shape) to give it a nicer steel colour, and then give it some big crown action. 
2. if there is nothing useable under the plating, just re-case the movement into something nicer. Considering the nature of this tour, I think it would be nice to keep the compass needle aspect, although it is still not working properly. I did not look into fixing that at all, I'm not sure what would be involved there. 
3. source a new snap back that has glass on it for movement viewing (highly unlikely, but you never know), or mill most of the existing back off, keeping a proper lip in place so that a crystal can be set into it for the same purpose. 
4. assuming #3 worked out, have the rotor engraved with something cheeky, that fits the nature of this tour.

That's my $0.02.

Here I am with it in my office. It runs like a top, and over 72 hours I can see that it has gained approx 1.5 seconds - pretty awesome considering all the time it spends banging around in postal sorting facilities.









I almost hate to say it, but it wears too small for me. It's 40mm (ish), so that probably sounds silly, but I think the stark contrast between the compass bezel and the white face make it look smaller than it really is.

Anyway, in this age, 40mm is a size also worn by women. I had a friend over for dinner, so I asked her to try it on. She normally wears a vintage Cartier Vermeil, which is only about 25mm.









She couldn't give it back to me fast enough (she's wearing a strapless sundress deal, don't worry mods). I guess the leap from 25mm to 40mm is a big one, and she has tiny wrists. Plus, she claims to "hate" my double-double-double strap, saying it is too thick and bulky. Whatever.

I also wore the watch to a Blue jays game and have a picture of it with the game in the backgound, but my camera won't seem to let me take those off of the SD right now. I'm still working on it and will update this again when it plays fair.


----------



## mikeinpa

Hi all, 

I think I'm next on the list and could not be more excited for it's arrival. I'll admit, however, that I am feeling a bit intimidated by the venture. What can I, a mere amateur, bring to the table with this watch? Thankfully it sounds as though the movement is running strong; I do have a spare 2824 sitting around if something needs replaced. I also have a brand new SS watch case that will fit the movement, unfortunately it does not have a bezel. What does everybody think? Maybe I could give it a try, take a pic, and take a vote?

Biased&Critical: I have a spare set of 2824 hands that we could try with your dial. I'm sorry to say they are rather plain, but it may be worth a shot. Or perhaps the spare 2824 movement I have has longer wheels that would work? Either way, I suggest sending the dial. If I can't do anything, I will send everything off to the next recipient. 

Also, I like the idea on engraving the rotor. What does everyone think? What should it say?


----------



## Biased&Critical

No real rules, Mike - no one else asked for permission to do anything, and you are not responsible for it either. If you have the right equipment and expertise to engrave the rotor, then that would be an awesome addition. 

I already posted the watch without the new dial. Let's see what you have, and if a fit looks possible, I'll xpress the dial to you for fitting. The current case is pretty small, so make sure the hands you have (plain or not) fit before we make any arrangements. If the 2824 you have is just a normal, run-of-the-mill deal, chances are it will have the same wheels/pinions already present, but we'll see soon I guess. 

Good luck,


----------



## bluuu

hi! i´m looking forward to welcome the watch in austria one day  just thinking about some great modifications for the watch


----------



## 4 rings

I like that hand made strap biased & critical, it goes with the watch well. I dont think there is alot of people out there with the know how to makes straps these days.


----------



## Biased&Critical

4 rings said:


> I like that hand made strap biased & critical, it goes with the watch well. I dont think there is alot of people out there with the know how to makes straps these days.


Thanks, for that. To be honest, there is a few hours that goes into a strap like that, and while it is well built and will last for a long time, I'm more concerned about the 11 hours over 4 days I put into painting a new dial, that I wasn't able to use. I may never want to wear a loupe again... I barely took it off all weekend while I worked on that.


----------



## mikeinpa

Biased&Critical said:


> Thanks, for that. To be honest, there is a few hours that goes into a strap like that, and while it is well built and will last for a long time, I'm more concerned about the 11 hours over 4 days I put into painting a new dial, that I wasn't able to use. I may never want to wear a loupe again... I barely took it off all weekend while I worked on that.


I'd love to see this dial. Can you upload some pics for us?


----------



## aditya

Biased&Critical said:


> All:
> 
> View attachment 510317


That is a great looking strap :-!.

In fact, you inspired me to make one for my current favourite










The quality of stitching is nowhere close to yours but I am quite happy with it.

Aditya


----------



## 4 rings

Dial making is extreemly hard, it would be interesting to see how it turned out anyways. What went wrong with it? And sometimes when i get home i still feel like I have my loupe on, its watchmaking phantom pains.


Biased&Critical said:


> Thanks, for that. To be honest, there is a few hours that goes into a strap like that, and while it is well built and will last for a long time, I'm more concerned about the 11 hours over 4 days I put into painting a new dial, that I wasn't able to use. I may never want to wear a loupe again... I barely took it off all weekend while I worked on that.


----------



## Biased&Critical

aditya said:


> That is a great looking strap :-!.
> 
> In fact, you inspired me to make one for my current favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of stitching is nowhere close to yours but I am quite happy with it.
> 
> Aditya


As well you should be, it turned out beautiful. Your stitching work is just fine: evenly spaced and pulled, and the lines appear straight to me.


----------



## mikeinpa

Hello all,

Watch has arrived in Pittsburgh! I will post more later but thought i'd take a quick photo to showoff off B&C's strap. I hadn't noticed in his previous pic but the interior of the strap is a shade of green and looks quite nice. Well done! A few initial impressions: Crown not working; could not manually wind watch. Movement running at roughly -18 sec/day. Lastly, I was surprised at how thick the watch was (13.5mm).









More to come.

-Mike


----------



## mikeinpa

Hello all,

Watch has arrived in Pittsburgh! I will post more later but thought i'd take a quick photo to showoff off B&C's strap. I hadn't noticed in his previous pic but the interior of the strap is a shade of green and looks quite nice. Well done! A few initial impressions: Crown not working; could not manually wind watch. Movement running at roughly -18 sec/day. Lastly, I was surprised at how thick the watch was (13.5mm).


----------



## Biased&Critical

mikeinpa said:


> Crown not working; could not manually wind watch. Movement running at roughly -18 sec/day.


Yeesh. Maybe we should have started a collection so that this thing could travel in better class. After my dissapointment at not being able to instal my dial, I put the original back on, set the time (didn't bother with the date, although I could see it was turning on time) and then wore it to the ball game: all was well.


----------



## mikeinpa

Biased&Critical said:


> Yeesh. Maybe we should have started a collection so that this thing could travel in better class. After my dissapointment at not being able to instal my dial, I put the original back on, set the time (didn't bother with the date, although I could see it was turning on time) and then wore it to the ball game: all was well.


I have just the thing to ensure safer travels, a small travel watch case that I have never used. Now I just need to remember where I put it.


----------



## mikeinpa

I found some time this evening to work on the watch. As stated in my previous post the watch arrived in Pittsburgh with a non-working crown. I cracked open the case and removed the movement:









I proceeded to disassemble the movement down to the keyless works, during which time I discovered the issue - the clutch lever had become disengaged with the clutch wheel, as seen below (please note my impeccable editing :-d):









To remedy, the clutch lever was placed back into the clutch wheel and, voila, problem solved. Movement was then reassembled, correct time set, and B & C's strap reinstalled:









I am planning on taking a few photos over the weekend. Any suggestions?

-Mike


----------



## Biased&Critical

I thought PNC park was very nice last time I visited, but I don;t know how they are still doing, I'm so wrapped up in the AL right now. 

I'm a Flyers fan, and dispise the Pens, so don't go there. Unless you want to use the watch to somehow sabotage the team. Adjust the timing so that it is 90 minutes slow/day, and then get them to use it as a team timekeeper for when they need to arrive at the stadium. 

I had a blast in Southside: some great bars and party actions, but I don't know how that would make for a good photo op. 

I'm a bit of an art nerd, and while he is not one of my favourite, you have the Andy Warhol museum there - I've never been. Might make for some good arty pics.


----------



## mikeinpa

Biased&Critical said:


> I thought PNC park was very nice last time I visited, but I don;t know how they are still doing, I'm so wrapped up in the AL right now.
> 
> I'm a Flyers fan, and dispise the Pens, so don't go there. Unless you want to use the watch to somehow sabotage the team. Adjust the timing so that it is 90 minutes slow/day, and then get them to use it as a team timekeeper for when they need to arrive at the stadium.
> 
> I had a blast in Southside: some great bars and party actions, but I don't know how that would make for a good photo op.
> 
> I'm a bit of an art nerd, and while he is not one of my favourite, you have the Andy Warhol museum there - I've never been. Might make for some good arty pics.


A Flyers fan?!? No wonder the watch wasn't working! :-d So all Pens related photos. Got it.


----------



## Biased&Critical

mikeinpa said:


> A Flyers fan?!? No wonder the watch wasn't working! :-d So all Pens related photos. Got it.


If I had done any mechanical work on the watch, I might have taken offence to that...

By all means, post photo of the watch watching the Pens lose all year long.


----------



## bluuu

notice for everyone (dont know if everyone knows that yet) : pull the winding stem to the second position before you put out the stem, then the clutch lever cant jumt out of the clutch wheel.


----------



## mikeinpa

Hello all,

Come Monday the watch will be off to the pacific northwest. I enjoyed my time with it and, as promised, took a few photos:

























And I just couldn't resist:


----------



## mikeinpa

Come Monday the watch will be off to the pacific northwest. As promised, a few photos:

























And I just couldn't resist:









Thanks for the experience!

-Mike


----------



## Biased&Critical

Nice. I think I can see Jerome Bettis' bar off in the distance there by Heinz field (forget what it's called). Last time I was in the 'burgh it was for baseball and we (13 of us) stayed across the street from PNC. After a night of hard drinking in southside, we needed a spot for breakfast and that bar was the only thing within walking distance. I think we were there for almost 6 hours, and went through 20+ buckets of beer bottles... it was a heavy tab. We then went back to the hotel and drank 3 cases of beer before going to the ball game and... drank beer. Also, I ate one of those Primanti Brother sandwiches. They have one thing going for them: size. Do not reccomend. How does any of that relate to watches? We sat on the patio at Bettis' that whole time, and during one (of several) trips to return some Yuengling or Miller or whatever, something shiny caught my eye on the floor: picked it up and it was an immaculate Speedmaster bracelet (no watch). Didn't take long to find the owner - one of the servers was pretty hysterical about it, she was in tears - had just bought it for her husband for a birthday gift. His was on a strap and he wanted the bracelet. Needless to say we only paid for 19 of the 20 buckets.


----------



## Manoj

*Re: beat*

Alas! Allwyn is now history. And I am proud to own a part of history 

Allwyn Mechanical Handwound (1988)


----------



## mikeinpa

Biased&Critical said:


> Nice. I think I can see Jerome Bettis' bar off in the distance there by Heinz field (forget what it's called). Last time I was in the 'burgh it was for baseball and we (13 of us) stayed across the street from PNC. After a night of hard drinking in southside, we needed a spot for breakfast and that bar was the only thing within walking distance. I think we were there for almost 6 hours, and went through 20+ buckets of beer bottles... it was a heavy tab. We then went back to the hotel and drank 3 cases of beer before going to the ball game and... drank beer. Also, I ate one of those Primanti Brother sandwiches. They have one thing going for them: size. Do not reccomend. How does any of that relate to watches? We sat on the patio at Bettis' that whole time, and during one (of several) trips to return some Yuengling or Miller or whatever, something shiny caught my eye on the floor: picked it up and it was an immaculate Speedmaster bracelet (no watch). Didn't take long to find the owner - one of the servers was pretty hysterical about it, she was in tears - had just bought it for her husband for a birthday gift. His was on a strap and he wanted the bracelet. Needless to say we only paid for 19 of the 20 buckets.


I believe the bar is called Grille 36 and you are correct, it is right next to Heinz Field. Love the Pittsburgh story, especially how it manages to incorporate multiple Pittsburgh themes (drinking in the Southside, eating at Primantis, etc). I can't believe you found a Speedmaster bracelet?? So strange. Anyhow, a perfect end to the story, meeting a fellow WIS while drinking beer. I hope you talked watches before parting ways. My wife recently surprised me with a Speedmaster Professional as a belated wedding/anniversary gift. Let's just say it is difficult to imagine wearing a different watch right now.

Hope you found at least some humor in that last pic. I must say that I'm interested to see how Jagr will do tomorrow night in Philadelphia. He has big shoes to fill with the absence of Richards & Carter.

To all: Watch was sent yesterday to its next destination. I had a great time with it and am happy to have been a part of the tour. Maybe one day it will find itself in Pittsburgh again. A big 'thank you' to Camden!


----------



## Biased&Critical

I'd have one Richards over a million Jagrs - I've never liked that guy, and adding him to the roster is a dark event as far as I'm concerned. 

Funny, when we planned that trip to Pittsburgh, several people told us that it wasn't a great place to visit and lots of other slander, but we had a blast and I'd go again in a heartbeat.


----------



## mikeinpa

What's going on with the watch?? Has it arrived in Seattle?


----------



## Nesbit

Hello from Nesbit's Fine Watch Service in sunny Seattle, Washington!

We have enjoyed playing host to the famed Tour Watch! We went sightseeing around town a bit but not before making an adjustment to the stem. It seemed to be in date correcting mode while the crown was flush with the case. I must say the handmade strap is pretty cool, I love the colors. 

We received a request to take a few pics at the school but alas no one was scheduled to be there at this time. Other pictures to follow- Any other requests while the watch is here in Seattle? Photo at the new Omega Boutique? :-d 

Have a great afternoon,

Jan


----------



## mikeinpa

Nesbit said:


> Hello from Nesbit's Fine Watch Service in sunny Seattle, Washington!
> 
> We have enjoyed playing host to the famed Tour Watch! We went sightseeing around town a bit but not before making an adjustment to the stem. It seemed to be in date correcting mode while the crown was flush with the case. I must say the handmade strap is pretty cool, I love the colors.
> 
> We received a request to take a few pics at the school but alas no one was scheduled to be there at this time. Other pictures to follow- Any other requests while the watch is here in Seattle? Photo at the new Omega Boutique? :-d
> 
> Have a great afternoon,
> 
> Jan


Seattle is a beautiful city. I visited many years ago during a stretch of gorgeous fall weather. A pic of the watch with the city skyline in the background would be great. Perhaps a pic that incorporates the famed Space Needle?

Any word on where the watch goes from here?


----------



## bluuu

come on watch, come to austria


----------



## Nesbit

mikeinpa said:


> Seattle is a beautiful city. I visited many years ago during a stretch of gorgeous fall weather. A pic of the watch with the city skyline in the background would be great. Perhaps a pic that incorporates the famed Space Needle?
> 
> Any word on where the watch goes from here?


Christina, one of our faithful employees, rides the ferry to work from a nieghboring island and can get a picture or two of the Seattle cityscape including the Space Needle. We'll post early next week.

The watch will soon be on it's way to sunny California!


----------



## Nesbit

Tour Watch in Seattle.


----------



## Nesbit

One more pic of the Tour Watch.... I am wearing Tom's watch as well. Guess which one it is?


----------



## speedy

It would be cool to show a photo of the watch infront of our famous cathedral in Cologne... ;=)


----------



## Nesbit

Nesbit said:


> One more pic of the Tour Watch.... I am wearing Tom's watch as well. Guess which one it is? [/
> Can't seem to upload at the moment- I'll try again in a bit


----------



## Nesbit

Which watch is Tom's?


----------



## pithy

_


----------



## Nesbit

It was sent to Ceres, Califor Ni A!


pithy said:


> _


----------



## trim

Hey Pithy, good to see you posting again :-!


----------



## pithy

from the Facebook "Watch Tour" page, yesterday 

Paul Loatman, "I got the watch! I haven't done anything yet, but maybe a new balance or something would be cool. I won't have much time for it right now though, but i'll post pictures when i get to it."


----------



## RonP

pithy said:


> from the Facebook "Watch Tour" page, yesterday
> 
> Paul Loatman, "I got the watch! I haven't done anything yet, but maybe a new balance or something would be cool. I won't have much time for it right now though, but i'll post pictures when i get to it."


Hi Paul,

Are putting in a topgrade balance so you start the conversion to COSC rated movement?

I think that would great.

Br

RonP


----------



## pithy

European Tour redux itinerary (tentative).


----------



## dirtvictim

Oops I think I missed the recent US tour. I was distracted with my latest creation, well maybe next time. I am experimenting with carbon fibre now so Hmm!!!


----------



## Nesbit

Did you get the Halloweeny treat? Hopefully the chocolate and peanut butter didn't squish onto that awesome strap.


----------



## pithy

Europe is calling . . . . . .


----------



## pithy

The Watch is taking a little 5,000 mile hop east today.


----------



## ibby7uk

*Calm down Calm down.... *

Hello !!!


----------



## trim

*Re: Calm down Calm down.... *

Woot!

I thought it had been kidnapped...


----------



## pithy

Where it's been . . . . . .


----------



## pithy

The Tour just picked up a new Host in Albion, MI, USA.


----------



## ibby7uk




----------



## Nesbit

Wonderful pictures! Thank you!
Now back to the states?


----------



## trim

Great photos :-!

The watch is looking good these days.


----------



## clock40man

Nesbit said:


> Wonderful pictures! Thank you!
> Now back to the states?


It's coming to historic Albion, Michigan, home of Albion College, Cascarelli's restaurant, and Hadfield's Watch Repair.


----------



## pithy

2/13/2012 @ 18:00 GMT
Manchester, UK 

ibby7uk, "The watch is en route' adios amigo!!"

So the compass is spun once more and Watch is now on its way to . . . . . . . . ?


----------



## dirtvictim

now thats global watch-ing


----------



## pithy

dirtvictim said:


> now thats global watch-ing


Well said 'primo'.

The Tour's most recent Host - ibby7uk- (a BHI/Swatch man) shows how it's done!


----------



## pithy

Sergey Volkov, of Uglich, Russia, is a Tour friend and famous for his pavé watch cases [think Faberge], guilloche dials and original hands. His "old school" dials are equally impressive in their execution. Dial making Russian style:


----------



## pithy

_Nic Huguenin is a Tour friend and an all around good guy. He lives in Le Locle, Switzerland, graduated CIFOM (2010) and works around the corner from Robert & Henrik (Korpela & Hofs watchmaking school - one of our Tour Hosts).

Anyway, he's got an interesting gig and he sent this picture along with the blurb. (Nice work if you can get it!:-!) p

"I assemble and make all the functions and adjustment of the Tourbillon Audemars Piguet", NH. 
_


----------



## Gabriel A. Zorrilla

Guys, if someone posts the complete itinerary so far i'll happily make a google map route and share it to the world (so each one receiving the watch can update it).


----------



## Gabriel A. Zorrilla

And thanks to *pithy*, here it is: WUS Watch Tour - Google Maps !!


----------



## Swizz

Hey guys im new in this forum. 
My name is stefan. I live and study ( in zeitzentrum) in grenchen, switzerland. The eta and breitling factory are nearly from where im working. The watch is welcome here.


----------



## pithy

Swizz said:


> Hey guys im new in this forum. My name is stefan. I live and study ( in zeitzentrum) in grenchen, switzerland. The eta and breitling factory are nearly from where im working. The watch is welcome here.


Stefan, how far is Grenchen from LeLocle?

p


----------



## Swizz

pithy said:


> Stefan, how far is Grenchen from LeLocle?
> 
> p


Hmm with the car.... 1h i think  
I visited one time the cartier factory in lelocle. And i also participate in the cartier. Competition this year ^^


----------



## Swizz

pithy said:


> Stefan, how far is Grenchen from LeLocle?
> 
> p


Hmm like 1h with the car.
I was one time in lelocle, in the cartier factory and i also participated this year in the competition 

Edit: sryy can u delete the first post? My iphone had some problems..


----------



## pithy

Swizz said:


> Hmm like 1h with the car.
> I was one time in lelocle, in the cartier factory and i also participated this year in the competition  Edit: sryy can u delete the first post? My iphone had some problems..


Stefan, I am acquainted with the Chronometrie trials and some other 'competitions' but tell us more about this Cartier competition.

p


----------



## pithy

Liverpool/Manchester Tour Host, ibby7 gets a little fame via QP Magazine. Thank you to QP Magazine for use of the photo.


----------



## RustyMainspring

Where's our friend? No update on him lately. All we know is he's bumming around Europe like a college student.


----------



## pithy

A couple of pictures from the recent Bad Ischl, Austria visit. Interestingly enough, this is one of Nik (HTL Karlstein) B's favorite poses. p


----------



## bluuu

Hey guys, sorry for let you waiting so long. I was really busy the last time, but finally i found some time to add my report&#8230;
My Name is Nikolaus Blamauer, i´m 20 years old, and I am Master Watchmaker since August 2009.
I´m proud to host the watch for a while.  
Here it is, the complete photo report from the visit of the watch.
Hope you understand my English an enjoy the pics.

When I got the watch, the amplitude was changing from 240° to 200°.














The date was not jumping at 12 o´clock pm, but at 7 to half past 10.








Then I opened the back,put down the automatic bridge, to see more of the movement.

I saw an optical failure, the wheelbridge was highly scratched. So I decided to make a total revision and to change the bridge.




















I searched in our "parts warehouse" for the right bridge, and I found an old swatch with a 2840 movement. 




















A few photos from the service.































































Cleaning the dial.













When I finished the service I allowed to myself to have a beer. 








the rest of the photos will follow in the evening


----------



## bluuu

sooo annd now the second part:

On the weekend I had to go to the finals of the Austrian Bundes League. We got 4[SUP]th[/SUP], but next year I hope we will catch the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place 
(i sent my girlfriend around to take a few pics )




















Here we took a little trip to the Traunsee, one of our lakes in the immediate environment of Bad Ischl.






































Some pics from walking through bad ischl.


























At last a pic with my two favourite watches and the tour watch.













Now its time to say good bye, that others also can do their work on the watch. 

i hope you enjoyed watching the pics, and i hope it was worth waiting so long for it. 

nik


----------



## ibby7uk

Wow, It looks like your living the high life @ 20 years old! well done, great pictures Nik.


----------



## le arsi

In your pictures you show us the movement before you replace the train bridge the ratchet screw is not right. But after replacement and during final assembly still the wrong ratchet screw is still there. Why you did not use the right ratchet screw? I'm sure the Swatch donor has it if ever the previous watchmaker lost the original. If you are not familiar you can try going back to the ETA Tech Communication and look for the right ratchet screw. There is nothing more precise and perfect job if you follow the original setting of the parts.


----------



## Nesbit

The watch was certainly taken care of, great job!


----------



## pithy

The Tour picks up a "mystery" stop in:


----------



## tony1951

WOW!


Looks like I am to expect a visitor. 

I must get the spare room ready and plan an itinerary.


----------



## pithy

A little travel log update:

The Tour Watch was sent from beautiful Bad Ischl, Austria to Switzerland where Customs (EZV or "Zoll") personnel in Urdorf wanted to take a closer look at it. With the assistance of the Austrian and Swiss Posts, EZV and our Tour Hosts, a revised customs declaration was submitted and the Watch was ultimately delivered to Grenchen (via Penthalaz). Incredibly enough, much of the communication related to and ultimately submission of the declaration, was transacted by email. Zoll and both Posts responded quickly. There is much to be learned from the efficiency and courtesy of these three agencies.

“Swizz”, the Grenchen Tour Host, and his colleagues are preparing for tests next week at Zeit Zentrum, a preeminent watchmaking school also located in Grenchen. The following message was recieved Tuesday from Stefan (“Swizz”):

“Hey Xxxxxx, my friends Lenny Xxxxxxx, Simon Xx-xxxxx and Cedric Xxxx will help me with the watch. They are in the same watchmaker’s school. Can we make some modifications like a glass bottom?”

Swizz was of course informed that the Tour has no rules and that he (and they) would have to rely on there own discretion and expertise. There has been some previous discussion about this same proposed modification. The concern has been that since the caseback is relatively thin that it might be challenging to cut a substantial enough relief (or step) in it to support the crystal.

Did anyone ever mic the thickness of the caseback? There are a few obvious “work arounds” for this consideration including the addition of another piece of metal to the caseback or even fabricating a new one that would have provision for a crystal in its design.

pithy


----------



## RustyMainspring

Well Pithy my friend, they should try to make a new one. If they are in school they are over under a watchful eye and should have the equipment. But I would say no to the Mod.


----------



## clock40man

I'm looking forward to hosting the watch in Albion, Michigan. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pithy

RustyMainspring said:


> Well Pithy my friend, they should try to make a new one. If they are in school they are over under a watchful eye and should have the equipment. But I would say no to the Mod.


Whatever the Grenchen crew elects to do - I'm sure it will be just wonderful! :-!

Grenchen - RustyMainspring is the JC in the FB message - so you can have him prepare any tooling or dies required if you guys choose to "stamp" a new back since he seems to like the idea! :-d:-d:-d:-d

pithy


----------



## Gabriel A. Zorrilla

Hello guys. If there is something special about this watch is that the hardware has been around all the world. I believe mods are ok only if they improve (clockwork part replacement, dial hands replacement, etc.) the functionality of the watch, preserving the core of it (mechanics, casing, dial, etc.). If extensive modding is performed, ie, replacing the case, would kill a big part of the history of the watch. Would be like replacing Mona Lisa's face with a Katy Perry one


----------



## Ernie Romers

If you are still seeking a host, then I'd like to volunteer.


----------



## pithy

Ernie Romers said:


> If you are still seeking a host, then I'd like to volunteer.


Sir, you are already entered in the pending schedule. Please check your communications and thanks once again your gracious hosting of the official WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour thread.

p


----------



## pithy

Incredibly enough, from today's issue of the _"Grenchener Tagblatt"_ (Google translation - but you get the idea):

---------------------------------------

"Watchmaker from Grenchen apprentices granted

There were three prizes at the watchmaker Cartier Grenchen competition for the leisure center[*Zeit Zentrum*]. *Stefan Kuhn* from Grenchen has won a trip to New York. By Andreas Toggweiler

The Nobel Cartier watch brand since 1993, directed an annual competition for young watchmakers from where each 75-85 "trainees" of the third academic year participate. Also, the center of Grenchen Time *[Zeit Zentrum]* regularly takes part in the competition, which is primarily concerned with the creative aspects of the watchmaker's craft. "In the last six years we were represented four times in the top three ranks, winning twice the prize of the original work," says center-time Rector Daniel Wegmüller not without pride.

Pocket embellished

"Wrapped" it has solid this year, with three ranked participants of the time center [*Zeit Zentrum*], including the grand prize. It was won by *Stefan Kuhn*(20) from Grenchen, with a metal spider with moving legs. This must, however, including "Drive" on a clock face court found: "Making an animation (machine) on the dial side of the factory 6497 (a pocket watch, ed), by replacing the existing time-setting system is used," it says in the formulation of the competition. Here are the original creation, quality of workmanship and reliability equally rated (each with a maximum of 15 points) and the "cleanliness of the work" with 5 points.

A week in New York

Students have one week to be superior to a "project". "The idea with the spider I came during a work placement in the Valais," says Kuhn. His girlfriend - she is also the second in Grenchen Year of training at the School of Watchmaking - it was also original and Roland Wyss she was to be implemented. "I had been at the end of the feeling that the work is well done, but I immediately get the first prize, but then I was surprised," says Stefan Kuhn says. Has he not now a one-week trip to New York won.

Samuel Schmid from Langendorf has also garnered an award for those most original work. His Cadran[dial], adorned with a colorful snake "snake" on pins and eccentric to be taken. For the 18-year-old liver Berger is actually already the second award. Last year he won first place in the Patek Philippe competition, which focuses more on technical aspects of each of the clocks.

Awards ceremony in La Chaux-de-Fonds

*Lenny Hohberg* (18) from Bern, finally, the five-member jury was impressed with his creation, which is almost a political statement. "Why can not even be inspired by current issues in the newspaper," laughs Hohberg and shows a standing Helvetia, which mauled her spear with a rotating 1 cent Euro coin as soon as you turn on the pointer mechanism. But he got the 7th Price competition. All eight award-winners also received a Cartier Clock.

The three winning Grenchner watchmaker apprentices were awarded their prizes on Saturday afternoon at a celebratory event of the Institute Cartier Horlogerie in La Chaux de Fonds."

-----------------------------------

The Tour always has great Hosts. [Nik Blamauer, out recent Austrian Host, previously won a similar prize in the Glashutte competition.]

p


----------



## Ernie Romers

Thanks p, looking forward to receive the watch.


----------



## dirtvictim

I like the idea of a clear back. I recall it was pretty thick metal so I can see it happening without too much trouble. Ernie glad to see you are on board for a hosting look forward to your input.


----------



## mikeinpa

I've lost track of the whereabouts of the watch. Is it still in Switzerland? Any updates? Pics?


----------



## pithy

mikeinpa said:


> I've lost track of the whereabouts of the watch. Is it still in Switzerland? Any updates? Pics?


Eggcellent question, Mike! (Sorry for the less than stellar answer.)

Due to the rugged nature of Switzerland's terrain (surpassed only by the Himalayas and the Misty Mountains) it's obviously much more difficult to get from Grenchen to LeLocle than one could have ever imagined.? (We have to get that compass optimized!)

p


----------



## mikeinpa

Thanks for the update, Pithy. I love those photos. It's so amazing to think about all the places that watch has been & all the places it has yet to visit.


----------



## Swizz

Hello everybody,
I'm so pleased to be a part of this group, who could host the watch.
We had big plans with this watch but unfortunately not much time. The Cartier competition, final exams and my degree work were some reasons why i couldn't realize my plans. I beg your forgiveness.
Now we come to the happy news.
I made some pictures with the watch while im in Zeit Zentrum, in my second job (Olten), infront of the ETA and in Luzerne. I hope you like these pictures:









Firs of all the watch visited our watchmaker school (Zeit Zentrum in Grenchen). Here we can see the watch infront of the building.







This is Our Atelier in the 3. year. In this year we just learn about large clocks.














Thats one from our teachers Clocks: a Westminster. Lenny and me have built the stand.




















We have many custom clocks!
When i go home with my beautiful girlfriend Marcella in our new apartement we can see the ETA building,
























Its just one of many buildings in grenchen..
In my apprenticeship i dont recieve any money, so i need to work in my free time in my second job.
The watch came with me and visited Olten:












Thats the place i work.
We have nice watches like IWC, Jaeger, Mont Blanc, Blanc paint,... 






Infront of a Jaeger with tourbillon.












Amazing watch!!!
In my second job i need to change batterys, cut bands and some randome things.












hmm.... a little messy.

Last Week our class visited Luzern, a beautiful city in switzerland. We saw old tower clocks!












The famous bridge from Luzern.



















In this place it has many movements from old clock towers from Luzern.










































There were so many stairs steps... but finaly we had an amazing view:













Me and my friend had some free time to visit the new Jaeger le coultre store in Luzern.






But first one infront of the Buchere store )

In the jaeger store we saw amazing things:



















We asket if he could show us the new repetition te minute (skeleton)... but then the seller shows us something better: A Gyro turbillon.
Unfortunately we couldn't make pictures but it was realy impressive .. i never saw this bevor.
Our tour in Luzern finished and the watch had to go to the next host.

Good Bye Grenchen and thank you for the visit!!








Cartier

If someone is interested for the IHC Cartier competition that i won, here i have uploaded some videos how it looks like and how it works 
IHC Cartier 2012 Spider - YouTube






Cartier IHC Spinder mechanism - YouTube
Thank you everybody
SwizZ


----------



## pithy

The Watch has arrived safely in Le Locle, CH. Le Locle is a unique stop for the Tour. Being situated in one of the most all time influential centers of watchmaking history, this stop requires two (2) Tour Hosts for two (2) distinctly different perspectives. 

Host numero uno, Nic Huguenin, has just completed additional watchmaking studies at CIFOM and receives his diploma Thursday. In addition to his studies and working in the tourbillon department at Audemars Piguet (RP), Nic is the drummer for the Swiss rock band NevBorn.

pithy

---------------------------

p.s. Very special thanks to Swizz (SKG) for the Grenchen Tour stop and his incredible pictures. Without his faithful efforts the Watch might still be trapped in limbo at Swiss customs.p


----------



## RustyMainspring

How these Swiss get anything done is beyond me. 5 weeks pass and no update. We would love to just hear that our little friend is enjoying his stay.


----------



## pithy

Rumors are in the wind (Facebook) of a possible reemergence of the Tour Watch. p :think:


----------



## RustyMainspring

P you need to start getting watchmakers who are not slackers hosting our little buddy.


----------



## pithy

RustyMainspring said:


> P you need to start getting . . . . . . . .


 I understand that a special emoticon is under development with just you in mind.

-------------------------------------------

I stole this screenshot from Mr. Henrik Korpela's KWCC blog. p


----------



## RustyMainspring

Well speak and be heard, you found someone. Sorry didn't know you were already on that.


----------



## RustyMainspring

Quick update for everyone Henrik should be posting about his time with our friend soon. The watch is now off to a very good friend of the tour.


----------



## pithy

RustyMainspring said:


> . . . . The watch is now off to a very good friend of the tour.


The Tour Watch is on the move. p


----------



## dacattoo

It would be cool if the watch could travel to the Jungfraujoch. They have a watch store that is purported to be the highest in the world. The scenery is spectacular. 
A trip to the Alps wouldn't be complete without a trip to the "Top of the World".


----------



## pithy

dacattoo said:


> It would be cool if the watch could travel to the Jungfraujoch. . . . . . . . . . .


Spectacular scenery.

Look closely at the southeastern most point of the route depicted in this link.

WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour - Page 20

Murren is about 6 or 7 miles from the observatory?

p


----------



## dacattoo

The view of the Eiger from my room at the Hotel Alpina, Murren

That is correct, very interesting train ride and funicular ride to the top. I have stayed at the Hotel Alpina in Murren and recommend it. Very friendly folks. Murren itself is a trip in itself. Can't drive there, must take the funicular. No cars allowed. Bond, James Bond filmed there.


----------



## pithy

Passage update. p


----------



## pithy

This info just became available:


"Tue 20.11.2012 22:11 ITM_EXP_200 Released by customs NL"



p


----------



## Ernie Romers

The package has arrived! I will unpack and upload some images soon!

First picture (Instagram):


----------



## pithy

Mr. Romers, thank you for hosting the watch in Breda, Netherlands. Can you post more photos, please?

pithy


----------



## Ernie Romers

Here are my first pictures.

The watch came on a black strap with green back side.










And no, that compass is no longer working properly. It sometimes turns, but never in the right way:










First thing I thought was to try it on a croco strap to see if it would make look the watch any better:










I do think it makes the watch look a bit more classy. Here's an on the wrist:










Maybe I should also try a black crock strap?










More pictures to come later.


----------



## Ernie Romers

I went to see Sinterklaas today. It's like Santa Claus in other countries.

Sinterklaas came to see the children of my colleagues at the school I work. It's a yearly event, where Sinterklaas gives every single kid a nice present (bought by their parents ... don't tell ).

Anyhow, I changed the brown strap to the black one, I should in my previous post, and took this picture:









Hope you'll like it.


----------



## dacattoo

Ho Ho Ho, looking good! Have we ever named the watch? Maybe that's too wierd. What is the story on the black face that appears to be on Sinterklass's shoulder?


----------



## pithy

dacattoo said:


> Ho Ho Ho, looking good! Have we ever named the watch? Maybe that's too wierd. What is the story on the black face that appears to be on Sinterklass's shoulder?


That gentleman's name is Black Peter and he is from Spain. He assists the Santa Claus of the lowlands in his yuletide duties including distributing candy to good kids and beating the bad ones with a broom (this as related to me in an Amsterdam "coffee" shop by a middle aged watchmaker in his 28th year of psychotherapy for adolescent tramma related to holiday linked depression.)

And yes your idea is wierd, particularly since the watch already has an official name - the "Tour Watch". You would know this if you would check your email's spam filter for the Semi-Official Tour Newsletter that is sent to you on a monthly basis as well as the "Tour Flash Bulletin" press releases that are sent to you on a more freqent basis. (You didn't neglect to renew your subscription, did you?)

The new black strap looks great on the Tour Watch. We need more pictures, however!

Michael, are you going to fix the compass or not?

p


----------



## dacattoo

I am somewhat late to the party so.. mea culpa, mea culpa! I will go back and read the entire itinerary and memorize it as a sort of self-flagellation.

I am afraid p if you were asking if I were to fix the compass, I was not aware there is a problem with Tour Watch (maybe ToWa for short?) Tour Watch sounds so formal.

Thanks for the story of Black Peter, very interesting.

Can't wait until ToWa, oh excuse me, Tour Watch comes to Montana. I have already picked out a 4mm neoprene fly fishing band for our trip to the Bitterroot to gather some cutthroats.


----------



## dacattoo

I have just read the entire thread for the first time. It is a remarkable journey. I did notice the watch has not made a trip to the prime meridian. Great photo op at the Maritime museum. Catch the boat a Big Ben (photo op), travel the Thames to the Museum(more foto ops), straddle the meridian, visit some cousins H1, H2, H3 and H4 (mucho foto ops). Must be Londoner out there that could take on the task!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Yesterday I visited my brother, who lives near Brussels, and celebrated his 50th birthday. I decided to put on the World Tour Watch for the occasion, together with the Squale watch I received to review. Here are the pictures, and I would be happy to pass the watch to a new home:









Here's the watch on a table in a nice restaurant in Louvain-La-Neuve, Belgium.

I was wearing it on my right wrist, having the Squale on my left. My daughter took the picture, because I was talking to my brother, while the plates were being served:









Close(r)-up:









The two watches together:

















I had to drive, so no alcohol for me. The restaurant specializes in bio-dynamic food and drinks (organic cola):









And finally a group picture. My brother's Welder watch, the Squale and the World Tour Watch:









It was great to be part of the Tour, waiting for instructions to pass it on to another enthusiast. The watch will come with the new strap, and I will include the old one it came with.


----------



## dacattoo

Are there no Brits up to the task? The Prime Meridian awaits!


----------



## pithy

Just confirmed - the Watch is in Paris (France - not TX). p


----------



## dacattoo

ooh la la!


----------



## pithy

dacattoo said:


> ooh la la!


 OK, Michael. That's not Pigalle - it's the freight annex at Chuck DeGaulle airport. And the Watch has already arrived in Memphis thanks to a first class ticket courtesy of ER! p


----------



## dacattoo

I am getting a serious case of jet lag. A heavy dose of bbq at the Rendevous is in order.


----------



## Ernie Romers

According to FedEx, the watch has arrived at its next stop. It was an honor and a pleasure being part of the tour.


----------



## pithy

Albion, MI, USA


----------



## clock40man

The watch has arrived in sunny Albion, Michigan.







If you ever make it to town, be sure to stop in at Cascarelli's for some great food!


----------



## clock40man

I love these old main streets. Albion is one of the few that still has red brick.


----------



## pithy

clock40man said:


> The watch has arrived in sunny Albion, Michigan. . . . . .
> View attachment 917534


Derek, thank you for Hosting the Watch! Would you be willing to answer a few questions about watchmaking in middle America? p


----------



## clock40man

pithy said:


> Derek, thank you for Hosting the Watch! Would you be willing to answer a few questions about watchmaking in middle America? p


Sure thing!


----------



## pithy

clock40man said:


> Sure thing!


Excellent, Derek!

This is a long list but a lot of people want to know about the professional lives of watchmakers. This group includes other watchmakers, watchmaking customers, hobbyists and those considering the trade as a vocation.

Can you tell us about:

"Where did you receive your formal training?"

"What is your primary cleaning machine?"

"What is your primary timing machine?"

"How long has Hadfield's downtown location been open?"

"How many watchmakers work in your shop?"

"Do you accept mail in repairs?"

"What is you usual turn around time for mechanical watch service?"

"Are there types of repairs that you generally don't perform?"

"Are there some types of watches that you service that might surprise the average WUS reader?"

"How many hours per week do you spend at the bench?"

"What things are most important to you in creating a good work environment for watch repair?"

"Are you ever surprised at some on the watches that your customers bring in (Albion isn't exactly L.A. or N.Y.C.)?"

"What are the things that you enjoy most about your work?"

Thanks in advance!

p


----------



## clock40man

See below.


----------



## clock40man

Excellent, Derek!

This is a long list but a lot of people want to know about the professional lives of watchmakers. This group includes other watchmakers, watchmaking customers, hobbyists and those considering the trade as a vocation.

Can you tell us about:

"Where did you receive your formal training?"
I received my training from the NAWCC's School of Horology. I first took one of the 4 day Introduction to American Pocket Watch Repair workshops, and then started working on my own watches. I then branched out into wristwatch repair, taking what I had learned and using that knowledge to work on ever more complicated watches. Soon after, I started taking in work from local jewelry stores. About a year later, I decided to go down to Columbia, PA and take the NAWCC's School of Horology Watch Repair and Restoration Program. The school did offer an accredited Watch Repair and Restoration program, but has since dropped the program. You can still get the same training I did, but you'll have to get it from individual classes, instead of all at once. The NAWCC school is one of the few that offers training in the repair and restoration of vintage and antique watches. After finishing the Program, I worked an additional 2 1/2 months in the school's service center.


"What is your primary cleaning machine?"
I've owned and used a L&R (mechanical), a Peerless (mechanical) with "automatic operation" (it has a washing-machine like effect, it turns clockwise, then reverses itself and turns counter-clockwise), a Vari-matic (ultrasonic), and a Watchmaster (ultrasonic). I still own and use the Watchmaster, but I usually use the Peerless. I'm impressed by how clean the Peerless can get those movements, despite the fact it doesn't have an ultrasonic funtion. 

"What is your primary timing machine?"
Microset Watch Timer Pro. I can't say enough good things about this machine. I spent some extra money and got about every option they offer. It's American made by a small businessman. It automatically finds the beat, shows the amplitude, gives a readout like the old Tickoprint or Vibrograph machines (with your laptop), and can also be used to time Accutrons. They also sell an optional device that can be used to vibrate hairsprings (I bought one, but haven't tried it out, yet). 

"How long has Hadfield's downtown location been open?"
I opened the shop November 1st, 2011. 

"How many watchmakers work in your shop?
I hired another NAWCC graduate (he completed the same program I did) in July of 2012, so now there are 2 of us. 

"Do you accept mail in repairs?"
Absolutely! 

"What is you usual turn around time for mechanical watch service?"
1-2 months for a complete service. 

"Are there types of repairs that you generally don't perform?"
Making parts. While I did learn some parts making in school (balance staffs, stems, set bridges, etc.), we've been so busy doing work that doesn't require making parts, I haven't gotten around to getting the equipment I need to do the parts making. I have yet to service a repeater of any kind. 

"Are there some types of watches that you service that might surprise the average WUS reader?"
I advertise that we can repair any watch, old or new! I've been very lucky to have gotten a lot of training and experience on a wide variety of watches. I've worked on fusees (we were even taught how to repair the chains), Chinese duplex, Patek Phillipe (antique pocket watches), Vacheron Constantin (antique pocket watches), just about every model of vintage tuning fork Accutron, complicated chronographs (with moonphase, day, date, month, hour recorder, etc.). I also have training and experinece with modern watches, including the ETA 7750, ETA 6498 (my chronometer project watch was good enough to send to the International Chronometre Competition, the 1st for an American student), and modern quartz watches (servicing them, not just replacing movements). A few months ago I serviced a newer Omega Planet Ocean with co-axial escapement. 

"How many hours per week do you spend at the bench?"
I'd say the average over the last year has been 20-30 hours. I'd like to spend more, but I'm also the owner, so it takes time to order parts and supplies, and to do the "behind the scenes" type of things that keep the business going.

"What things are most important to you in creating a good work environment for watch repair?"
Organization and cleanliness! 

"Are you ever surprised at some on the watches that your customers bring in (Albion isn't exactly L.A. or N.Y.C.)?"
I've serviced so many watches, they start to blur together. We also get a lot of interesting watches through the mail. Some of the most memorable that have come from local customers are a 1960's Heuer GMT Autavia pilot's chronograph, a very rare E. Howard Series III with nickel plates (less than 100 produced), and an antique Rockford in a Rockford marked reversible Muckle case (this relatively rare combination came in just last week). The Omega co-axial mentioned above also came to me from a local jeweler. 

"What are the things that you enjoy most about your work?"
I've always enjoyed working on mechanical devices. I love the satisfaction of taking something that was neglected and turning it back into a beautiful, functional timepiece.


----------



## U_A

I love this thread! I'm not a watchmaker, but I'd love to host it in later... It could go on a trip to Atlanta with me, and visit not only the world's most traffic-plagued city, but the world's largest drive in, the world's busiest airport, and the world's largest aquarium.


----------



## clock40man

Well, I thought I heard the rotor rubbing. As you can see it is rubbing on the bridges. The bearing seems to be okay, the rotor itself seems to be bent slightly, so I'm going to bend it back, and check to be sure the automatic winding function works properly.


----------



## clock40man

Here is the trace seen on my Microset when it arrived. I decided before doing anything else, I'd demagnetize it.









And here is what it looks like after demagnetizing. The problem appears to be solved.


----------



## RustyMainspring

That is a great picture.


----------



## pithy

The before and afters of demagnetization are dramatic.

Derek, back at

WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour - Page 23

there are watches pictured on either side of the Tour Watch. What's the story on them?

Also, would you please tell us about your school watch and the European time trials?

Thanks.

p


----------



## clock40man

clock40man said:


> Here is the trace seen on my Microset when it arrived. I decided before doing anything else, I'd demagnetize it.
> 
> View attachment 946042
> 
> 
> And here is what it looks like after demagnetizing. The problem appears to be solved.
> 
> View attachment 946049


Here is the latest update. The watch still has problems. The power reserve has dropped to about 6 hours or so. I checked the barrel and the cover had come off, I put it back on, but it still doesn't have much of a power reserve. I suspect an issue with the barrel and/or mainspring.


----------



## clock40man

pithy said:


> The before and afters of demagnetization are dramatic.
> 
> Derek, back at
> 
> WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour - Page 23
> 
> there are watches pictured on either side of the Tour Watch. What's the story on them?
> 
> Also, would you please tell us about your school watch and the European time trials?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> p


The watch on the left is an example of a watch I marketed through my Kickstarter project. I offered a wide variety of ETA 6498 or 6497 movements (including 2 choices of skeleton movement), dial, hand, and case combinations (all with display backs) so that customers could mix and match what components they would like. The watch on the right uses the case, movement and hands offered through the project, but I found a dial I liked, and had my name added, making my own modern "private label" watch. Any of these watches are still available, in case anyone is interested!

While I was a student at the NAWCC's School of Horology, we were given our own new ETA 6498 movement and after we practiced servicing it over and over and over, we were given upgraded parts. It's been a long time, but I believe the parts were a balance wheel, staff, roller table, hairspring blank, hairspring collet, escape wheel, and pallet. Then we were told to "make a chronometer". We had to install the staff, poise the wheel, and then vibrate the hairspring to the balance. Then we checked the timing of the watch in various positions. If it passed this test, it went on to more controlled testing, the accuracy was checked in a number of different positions (crown down, dial up, dial down, etc.), and at specific temperatures. At the end of the testing, it was determined that my watch was the only one good enough to be sent to the International Chronometre Competition, the first for an American student, and while it's true that I didn't win the competition in my category (student watch), none of the other watches in that category ended up qualifying, either. It is a tough competition! There weren't many watches from any category that passed. I still enjoy going to google and typing in "Derek Hadfield watch competition".


----------



## clock40man

The watch will go in the mail soon. I checked all the endshakes, and found too little endshake in the escape wheel. I merely moved the upper jewel up slightly and the problem was solved. The watch now has about 36 hours or so of power reserve, and the automatic winding feature appears to be working correctly.

To sum up. I demagnetized the watch, corrected a problem with the rotor (it was rubbing), reinstalled the barrel cover, and adjusted the escape wheel end shake.


----------



## clock40man

We like to start them at an early age.


----------



## pithy

rMs, I thought it was going to Stephensville, WISCONNNNNNSIN.


----------



## dacattoo

Good news! ***** loves you and ToWa (the Tour Watch) has arrived in the "last best place", Stevensville, Montana! Early this morning, via First Class Mail, Scott, my mailman, delivered a well padded box with our good friend no worse for wear. In fact it looks pretty good. I showed it around the shop to a few of my little friends. Couldn't introduce it to all as there is that pesky Rule #8.









Here are a few of my friends









Rule # 8







a quick tour of the messy shop.

I had planned for ToWa and I to go skiing but I busted a couple of ribs last weekend trying to do a double helix with two tourbys off the furniture at the terrain park. Like a pretzel they broke. I now know what it feels like to get stabbed. We will have to find a more sedate activity, maybe sky diving or ski joring.

More later, I'm hungry.​
​


----------



## pithy

Ha-haah - the Watch is on the move! And going to a very different type of watchmaking related place. I can't imagine a scenario where any forum member won't find this stop interesting (for different reasons of course). There's a tracking number on the shipment so I'll post an update when there's more news.

pithy


----------



## pithy

I just consulted the Bergeon Crystal Ball (part # 947598) and the Watch arrived at its destination city this morning at 12:37 am and is out on a local USPS truck for delivery today. More details as available.


----------



## pithy

Watch is here:


----------



## Nesbit

The Watch Tour has been a really interesting project to follow and to participate in. It has made the big world of Horology a little smaller and closer 

And, Pithy.... I think that Bergeon part number might be 8675309... 

Jan


----------



## pithy

How's the Watch running?


----------



## pithy

hmmm . . . . another interesting trace . . . .


----------



## pithy

OK - so I posted a link to the screenshot of the timing trace over on the blue side of the Tour and here's what they came up with. (Hard to imagine how pros came up with this many divergent analysis/diagnosis. I wonder if they re just having a little fun with each other at the expense of the rest of us.)

------------

*rt *Watch is deffinately out of beat. Could be one or more of the following: Loose hairspring collet, Loose or crooked roller jewel. Misaligned roller table, misaligned safety roller, loose or bent banking pin, hairspring out of true, loose pallet stone, damaged pallet jewel. I would suggest disassembling the watch and placing the balance assembly and cock in place and thourghly inspecting all aspects of the assembly and then inspect the pallet fork and escape wheel to determine the exact problem.

*dr *Balance complete

*aa *Hairsprings touching & curb pins should make it better

*wt *rt, the watch had a decent trace two stops ago. Hard to believe that the USPS could be this hard on it.

*aa *Ooo during delivery it's took a knock, it should of withstood a few tumbles, cheapo eta haha

*rl *While it's on the timing machine are you hitting it with a hammer? Or maybe sticking your finger (with a cot) into the balance and spring?

*wt *rl, ask M!

*rt *How many boot prints did our wonderful USPS workers leave on it?

*rt *Have you checked for magnetisim?

*rd *Bad tooth on escape wheel and or bent escape wheel

*jl *Inspect the balance pivots for damage.

*rlII *Way out of beat..could be sticky hairspring and or out of round,,

*js *Bent pallet fork (or bent horn on one side of pallet fork, though less likely).

*aw *beat perfect but oiling not complet


----------



## RustyMainspring

Guess what the Tour Supreme Overlord has?


----------



## pithy

RustyMainspring said:


> Guess what the Tour Supreme Overlord has?


Pics. Proof of life (or didn't really happen).

--------------------------

Update: If this really did occur - it's the shortest Tour hop on record (@4.5 miles). If anyone in the area is going shopping today - see if you can spot the Watch in the wild.


----------



## RustyMainspring

Oh it's true.


----------



## pithy

The Tour just picked up two (2) new Hosts in the U.K..


----------



## dirtvictim

*Back For Round 2*

With the guidance of the creator of the WWWT Mr. Pithy, this breil has made it around the world and has landed back at the start of it all. well sort of. it did start with pithy sending it to me for the first simple task. I am not sure what I will be doing to it but for sure this need a more substantial crown and a few pics of its travels. To start here it sits awaiting a good cleanup of my station then on to some fun. More to follow.


----------



## dirtvictim

*Re: Back For Round 2*

Well since no one here volunteered to clean up my station and since I'm too lazy I just
went ahead and installed a stem extention and a larger gp crown. Working much better now. Cleanup will commence, soon but first a newcastle beer.


----------



## pithy

The obligatory Tour Map. This is stop number twenty-five (25).


----------



## dirtvictim

*Around The World Viva Las Vegas Style*

A short trip took the WWWT around the world Viva Las Vegas style. First stop NewYork Las NY then Paris Las France and finally Luxor Las Egypt. Phew That was hard work in 110 heat. Enjoy guys and gals, next stop and who gets it next no one knows but it is ready to go to the next stop.


----------



## pithy

pithy said:


> The Tour just picked up two (2) new Hosts in the U.K..


CORRECTION: The Tour has picked a total of FIVE (5) stops in the UK and will then be on to Finland. If you've enjoyed the Tour thus far, this should be epic. p


----------



## pithy

If you are viewing this thread in the Hybrid display mode and a having trouble finding dirtvictim's latest posts - here are a couple of links that will (hopefully) help:

WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour - Page 26

(I personally enjoyed the "bench shot" and the larger crown is a huge hit with he.)

and

WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour - Page 26

(DV, how do you keep from busting out laughing every time you go down on the strip? I know - just keep smiling and taking the sucker's money.)

Thanks DV for the Hosting the Tour Watch (again)!


----------



## Dave S

The watch has landed in Blighty. 
More later 
Dave


----------



## Dave S

A Busy weekend.
After a quick diagnostic check :

All was pronounced well with the watch: 'Its ticking Daddy' :-!
So I dont intend to show any inner workings on this hop. (Its working , leave it alone)

The date is wrong though :roll:
My every day watch and the WWWT together:



The youngest insisted we had to get the traction engine out for a steam up.



Then we had to do the shopping, or there would be no food to eat, so off to the supermarket:



Couple of obligitory Workshop shots, more to come when Ive tidied up a bit ;-)
The Big lathe:



A CVA, which is the English Monarch 10EE ( Page Title )
And my newest toy, a 3D printer:



More workshop photos to come, although tommorow night Im taking this out:



For a Club meet at a local pub.

Dave


----------



## Dave S

As My day job is not watches I have to go to work. I lift share with a couple of blokes Ive worked with at 2 previous companies.



Quick snap of the development area above the main factory floor. 2 Radar and a Laser system setup up here.



We make referential positioning sensors, commonly used for Dynamic Positioning of vessels near oil rigs and similar.
This is how an operator drives a boat ;-)



After a long day I had to head out to my eldest daughters school for an open evening:



Very English IMO.

The Porsche had to go in for a wheel bearing, and didnt get back until to late to head out again, so no pub pics. :-(
However as compensation heres some more tool pics :-!

An unusual Swiss micrometer, 0-150mm in a single piece:



My Watchmakers Lathe (its been seen before)



My Giant Milling machine:



This is my favorite tool. its so adaptable, and accurate enough to drill 0.3mm holes happily!
I occasionally use the little mill, here it is sitting on the Vice of the big mill....



Inspection Microscope. This is the one I keep taking half finished parts pictures through:



Ive also got a couple more lathes:




And everone needs a surface grinder dont they?



Hope you've enjoed the workshop tour.
Dave


----------



## radger

That's quite a workshop, some serious tooling.
Nice one.


----------



## pithy

Dave S said:


> . . . . . . We make referential positioning sensors, commonly used for Dynamic Positioning of vessels near oil rigs and similar. . . . .


Love the tools. Is the little mill Proxon? I'm also a big fan of Unimat.

Hey Dave, any thoughts on what's going on with the compass card on the Watch since you are kind of in the business of "navigation"?



radger said:


> That's quite a workshop, some serious tooling. Nice one.


Radger, how far from your shop is the Watch?


----------



## Dave S

I think the pivot piece for the needle is not right. What that actually means Im not sure. Maybe I should open it up and take a look ;-)
Yep, the little mill is a Proxxon MF70. 
Dave


----------



## pithy

Dave S said:


> I think the pivot piece for the needle is not right. What that actually means Im not sure. Maybe I should open it up and take a look ;-) Yep, the little mill is a Proxxon MF70. Dave


You're braver than most.

Almost forgot. The Tour added a new stop - Australia.


----------



## dirtvictim

I used a wood stick and super glued it to the old crystal to remove it. never did anything to the inside crystal or needle it was working fine originally.


----------



## Dave S

Took the watch out (after reassembling it) for a very English Sporting Evening:



Bell Target is a Pub Sport, shooting Air rifles at 6 Yds to ring a bell thats hidden behind a 3/8" hole in a steel plate. More info here: BELL TARGET SHOOTING

Its a very relaxing sociable evening involving Beer and guns...

Dave


----------



## ddkhalaji

pithy said:


> You're braver than most.
> 
> Almost forgot. The Tour added a new stop - Australia.


Thanks Pithy.. I'm looking forward to it! I'm going to try and see if I can get some more support for the tour from other local watchmakers.


----------



## Dave S

Ok, Ive chickened out of trying to take the compass out to see if I can find out whats wrong.

However Ive done a little mod on the watch, can you see what it is? :think:





Custom display back in polycarbonate.

Hope you like it.
Watch is ready for the next stop.

Dave


----------



## jnash

Watch is alive and kicking and is being carted round london at the moment, the latest mod by Dave is brilliant.

The watch will be taking a surprise visit to Sicily as well whilst its with me.

Will post pictures either when i get back.....

Keep you posted.

Jon


----------



## pithy

. . . . . and your Tour map.


----------



## ddkhalaji

Excellent! Looking forward to some new pics!


----------



## jnash

Cheeky sneak pic ..... From Sicily


----------



## jnash

Okay so here are the pics of my time hosting the watch, thank you pithy for letting me babysit the watch.

The watch originally came to me as im from london, however it was just at the time i was due to go on holiday to Sicily, so i took it with me.

*London Snaps* - _*Trip to a client in Waterloo*_














































*Sicily Snaps* - _*On Holiday in Palermo, Terrasini and Cinisi*_










View from the pool























































In Sicily, so there had to be a pizza in this post somewhere!

Trip to the port....



















Trip to the beach....



















The watch found a friend whilst on holiday with me...










And thats it .......

The watch will be sent off shortly to its next stop, i hope you all enjoy the photos.

Thanks

Jonathan.


----------



## pithy

That's one of the best looking pizzas I've seen in years. Almost makes you want to buy an airplane ticket.

Time marches on and so does the Tour.


----------



## Mirius

And the watch arrives safely after it's short hop in Surrey.


----------



## Mirius

Well no holidays in the sun and most unfortunately no pizza either but at least the watch has been out and about today. Which reminds me. Who is going to put their hand up and admit to running the watch through a demagnetiser? The pivots on that compass aren't in great shape but I suspect they may not have been for some time - however the needle is completely demagnetised.

That does lead me indirectly into being out and about and specifically I seem to have run across quite a few articles recently about watches made with some form of sports related time recording complication. But they seem to have been largely limited to a few high profile, glamorous sports which looked good in the watch companies marketing. The rest of the sports world, outside of autosport and yacht racing seems largely uncatered for.

This evening I ventured out to one of the local cycling clubs ten mile time trials, well actually it's on my way home! It's a very English thing, for all that like 'soccer' it is now done all over the world. How often do you find a sport where no one is actually competing against anyone other than themselves and wait politely in line to start? To be fair there are sometimes prizes and kudos for the fastest. Putting aside the lycra, strange bikes and pointy hats,









it's all rather quaint. But also to the point it's one where time is very, very important, but here only stopwatches find a home.


----------



## pithy

The cyclist on the left definitely has the 'Captain America' look working for him. Is the Watch getting any more wrist time?


----------



## Mirius

The watch is getting more wrist time, but shots have been few and far between. I had a shot planned which might have kept you amused on the food association but unfortunately I forgot the watch and had to shoot it with another one. To keep on theme with Jonathan, here is a random Audi shot before the scheduled program continues.


----------



## Mirius

A step back in time to Hampton Court Palace









And the William and Mary wings with formal gardens









The Royal Watch









A comparison of time
















The old and the new









The 500 year old astronomical clock


----------



## pithy

Time marches on and so does the Watch.


----------



## Tanguero

The tour watch has just arrived safely in Kent, just down the road from the heart of British motor racing at Brands Hatch circuit.
More to follow soon.


----------



## pithy

Tanguero said:


> The tour watch has just arrived safely in Kent, just down the road from the heart of British motor racing at Brands Hatch circuit. More to follow soon.


Is this its @ current position?


----------



## Tanguero

Yes, that's it.

The watches first outing was to a live studio broadcast of 'Later' with 'Jools Holand' a UK TV music program. This week featuring the Manic Street Preachers, V. V. Brown, Kacey Musgraves, Cécile McLorin Salvant & Poliça as wel as the tour watch. (apologies for the photo quality, the lighting and restriction on photography for most of the session means only a bad phone camera picture.








Then off to the true home of world timekeeping at the Royal Observatory at Greenwich









Here on the original world meridian marker at 0 degrees east and west,









Looking out over the old Naval College and Canary Wharf (soon to follow a picture form the top of one of those towers looking back this way)








The old public Imperial measurement standards








Finally the noon ball that was hoisted to the top of the pole and dropped at 12 noon to indicate a set time for the naval ships moored in the Thames at the Naval College. This was the basis of all navigation until the invention of the reliable marine chronometer.


----------



## Tanguero

.


----------



## Tanguero

I have just completed some work on the watch.








While not the height of "haute horlogerie" I have managed to get the compass working reliably.
The needle sits on a broad cone pivot on the lower glass. The brass hub of the needle contains a single 'jewel' with a conical depression that should contact the point of the cone to give a low friction support. The needle wasn't moving freely at all which in the end turned out to be due to the 'jewel' sitting too high in the brass hub, allowing the edge of the hub to rest on the pivot instead of the tip being in contact with the jewel.

A little adjustment of the depth of the jewel within the hub








The needle now balances on the pivot correctly and moves freely. Note that the needle has been demagnetised at some point and the pivot point is intentionally not quite in the middle of the needle. This is to allow for the "dip angle" of the earth's magnetic field which will tend to pull the north pole of the needle down toward the centre of the earth.









I then carefully magnetised the needle by stroking it against a strong magnet, at which point it sat level on it's pivot and pointed north!









I thoroughly demagnetised the movement however on reassembling the watch the compass needle stopped seeking north. Untill I turned the bezel, when the needle turned with it. Removing the brass bezel and demagnetising the steel spring cured that and the compass now works as it should.









Long term I don't know how susceptible the bezel spring or the steel parts of the movement will be to being magnetised by the moving field from the compass needle, but in order to keep everything working as it should it is probably best to remove the movement from the case and demagnetise it separately.


----------



## pithy

Olé!!

Tanguero takes the bull (and the compasssmith challenge) by the horns.

Bravo and well done!!!


----------



## Tanguero

The tour watch is now winging it's way to Finland (tempus fugit?)

I took it "down the pub" by special request of Pithy before sending it on it's way;


----------



## kanikune

The watch has landed to Finland and headed to Ii. A place spelled with 'i' & 'i'. Quite many times the internet shops are giving me hard time not putting enough letters in the city name.

Now it's good time to show you my not-so-long-ago-finished watchtinkering table. I think I was little fortunate. Retiring watchmaker in Kokkola was willing to sell it to me in fair price. Throughout sanding and oak-finish to give a little bit aged look. Table is made of birch. Had to lift it a little bit and now it's very nice. Table height is now 110 cm.
The table was made in 1952 and has been used by two generations before me, so little bit of finnish watchmaking history comes along.

I am actually working right now a finish watch, "Rudolf Piili", which I just learned, was a small family business in Imatra, they had their custom brand back in 60's. AS cal. 1700 movement and divers case.

On top of staking set there are few russians, Slava alarm clock and Vostok Kormandirskie, ready to ship. These are the only russian watches I've dealt with so don't get wrong impression. I do others too  
More to come..


----------



## pithy

Wheels go 'round in circles . . . . . .


----------



## kanikune

Since I've been having honour of having the watch with me, I've been testing it in various environments too see how it fits.

Desk Diving: Check.









Formal party: smooth. Causes interest, because there is a compass in the watch. 









Polar bear-fighting Jogging Watch: limited capabilities. The compass still sticks a bit, might have something to do with postal equipment and magnetism. The needle jams a bit but tapping on the crystal helps. Even if the compass is a bit challenged, it won't spoil my day, because In the Lapland (northest part of the Finland) there is old saying: "If I get lost, I go home".









Haven't timed the beast yet, but it has kept good time in the wrist.

Few words about the weather. Couple last winters have started really late. Little snow, quite warm. Well, yesterday temperature was -14 Celsius at best but today again it is above freezing. I guess the winter is just starting. Hopefully there is plenty of snow at christmas time.


----------



## dirtvictim

Very cool takes a licking and keeps on ticking. Hmm seems I've heard that somewhere before.



kanikune said:


> Since I've been having honour of having the watch with me, I've been testing it in various environments too see how it fits.
> 
> Desk Diving: Check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formal party: smooth. Causes interest, because there is a compass in the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polar bear-fighting Jogging Watch: limited capabilities. The compass still sticks a bit, might have something to do with postal equipment and magnetism. The needle jams a bit but tapping on the crystal helps. Even if the compass is a bit challenged, it won't spoil my day, because In the Lapland (northest part of the Finland) there is old saying: "If I get lost, I go home".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't timed the beast yet, but it has kept good time in the wrist.
> 
> Few words about the weather. Couple last winters have started really late. Little snow, quite warm. Well, yesterday temperature was -14 Celsius at best but today again it is above freezing. I guess the winter is just starting. Hopefully there is plenty of snow at christmas time.


----------



## kanikune

Let's kick this dead horse right up his feet!
Tour watch has faced the extreme elements and it seems that something needs to be done. As can be seen, the lume is cracking and I decided to replace it, with no respect to old style (and with the fact in mind that I only have one lume color).






So let's open her up. The nice clear caseback comes off.









I take the rotor off to ease handling.









Out of of the case.









The hands pop off. I use manual levers.









Some of the jewels dropped from the movement. Time to fix the hands.









Old lume out.









You can start your hearts again, I was just kidding about the jewels :-d
The hands set to the balance tack.









First layer.









And the second layer the next day.









Hands ready.









Putting them back to the watch.









And back in business.









And finally I check in the timegrapher that everything is good. Maybe little slowdown would be ok.









I can't help showing this couple, now that they're both here at my bench. On the left is the finnish "cousin" of THE tour watch, back from the Sochi Olympics. "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery", or something like that ;-)


----------



## Dave S

Come on: Lume Shot!

Half a job <shakes head> :-d ;-)

Dave


----------



## kanikune

Dave S said:


> Come on: Lume Shot!
> 
> Half a job <shakes head> :-d ;-)
> 
> Dave


Sorry to keep you waiting 
I'm crap with night shots.


----------



## ddkhalaji

The watch has just touched down in Sydney, Australia! Thanks Karri! I just got home, so no special pictures as yet. Will keep updated with more pictures as it we are trying to rally as many watchmakers down under for their support.

The watch appears to be working and in decent shape, except the compass has most likely seen better days. The lume is looking good, I will try get some night shots tonight.


----------



## pithy

Big thanks to Kanikune for his efforts.

ddkhalaji: Now it's all up to you! [No pressure, Dino.]


----------



## ddkhalaji

I'm going to tease a little, mostly because I'm in a rush. Will update with more pictures soon. My fiancé was with me, I don't have girl hands lol. 
Some architecture on George Street.








The Rocks, Sydney (very close to Harbour Bridge)









Sydney Harbour








Harbour Bridge








Walking up the stairs of Opera House








Shot of Harbour from Top of Opera House Stairs








Shot of Opera House at top from top of Opera House Stairs








Inside Queen Victoria Building















St Marys Cathedral 







360 Degrees Shot from Hyde Park









Sydney Tower 








Some more Shots


----------



## Dave S

All that sun should have charged the lume good

Dave
(Closet Lumaholic)


----------



## Eidian

I've been given the privilege of receiving the watch. I received it in Saturday but was busy during the long weekend. I finally got to record the un-boxing last night.

The World Tour Watch: 




In very happy that the watch is running strong. I'm only a hobbyist so I really don't want to open watch...AT ALL. However, I did swap the buckle for a deployant clasp because there's a 50/50 chance of my dropping the watch while putting it on if I leave the buckle on.










I hope to take pics with the watch at Southern California landmarks soon...

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## pithy

Four year anniversary of the Tour this week and about a k'jillion miles covered. wooo-hooo. Appropriately the Watch is in La La Land.


----------



## Eidian

I've had the watch for almost a month and haven't gone anywhere interesting until now. It's not a very good pic but that is Queen Mary in the background. I'm about to leave port from Long Beach to go to Ensenada tomorrow. I will lose phone service when we're sailing but will post more pics when I get back.










Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eidian

Went on a ride yesterday on Angeles Crest Highway (HWY 2) which is popular with us riders.




























Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eidian

And I finally got the watch to the "Happiest Place on Earth" today.





































Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNskito

Pithy,

I'm a recent WUS member and just ran across your WWWT thread, which I read in its entirety. I was very excited when I got to the part where the watch landed in the twin cities last year. For a moment I thought maybe I could host the watch for a couple of weeks. Unfortunately I have very little to contribute since I've only recently become a hobbyist. I've done a couple of dial and crystal replacements so far and am in the process of dismantling a 7S26 movement for the first time. Hopefully my attempt at reassembly will turn out well.

The reason I'm writing to you is because I realized you are the first fellow WUS member I've found that lives nearby. Do you have a watch shop in town? I admit the connection is pretty small, but I would prefer to bring any future watch repairs to you, including ones caused by my attempts at gaining some watchmaking skills.

Hopefully we will meet someday. jl


----------



## dom_

Has this watch hit England yet?


----------



## Dave S

At least once 
Dave


----------



## Eidian

I was going to take the watch to the Chinese Theater in Hollywood this lady Sunday and takes pics with it next to Darth Vader's for prints but it fricken rained. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eidian

I'm disappointed that I didn't get the chance to take any good pics with the watch while I was in Las Vegas for New Years. So these crappy ones will have to do...

















Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## pithy

Eidian said:


> I'm disappointed that I didn't get the chance to take any good pics with the watch while I was in Las Vegas for New Years. . . .


Vegas. That's another full lap. You should have kicked in the Dirtvictim's door.


----------



## Eidian

Back in late March/early April I went to Japan and took the watch with me. Some pics...

View attachment 4644242

On the flight to Japan.

View attachment 4644242

In Akihabara.

View attachment 4644242

In the subway station on the way to Ueno.

View attachment 4644242

Ueno station.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## pithy

Guess who is hosting the watch next.


----------



## Deli

Pithy is alive ! |>


----------



## mars-red

The watch arrived in my mailbox today, safe and sound. The compass doesn't work for beans, it would be nice if I can at least figure out what's going on with that. Watch this space!


----------



## mars-red

I'm wearing her to work today. Pretty nice weather in Portsmouth right now, I'll have to get a shot showing the view out over the water. We're fortunate to have one of the best views of any of the offices in town. For now, a desk shot:









Those Grados sound great but aren't very comfortable, if anyone is curious about them. I got them in exchange for repairing a TV.


----------



## Eidian

Before the time line gets *too* messed up because of my laziness, here are some of the places that I took the WTW in Japan:

Pics in order of appearance (and in the order of my visits):
Harajuku (Tokyo)
Shibuya (Tokyo)
The monorail in at Tokyo Disneyland
Ariel's Grotto in Tokyo Disney Sea
The temple in Akasaka (Tokyo)
A statue in the Akasaka Temple (Tokyo)
The Pokemon store in Tokyo Train Station (that place is *huge*!
Pikachu modeling the watch
Goku not looking too impressed with the watch
Having an afternoon High Ball on the Bullet Train going from Tokyo to Kyoto.


----------



## Eidian

Our second and third stops were Kyoto and my mom's hometown of Miyazaki:

In Kyoto:
The Kyoto Tower
Kinkakuji-jo
Nijo-jo
Fushimi (known for it's thousands of arches)
Fushimi (one of the first arches)
Gion Corner (known for it's Geisha performances)

In Miyazaki:
The Aeon Mall (wanted to show the superiority of the WTW against the almighty G-Shock)
Aoshima arch (a very interesting beach that was formed by quickly cooling volcanic lava and then shaped by the waves)
A close up of what the rocks look like
Literally looked up from the previous picture's spot and took a panaromic of Aoshima


----------



## pithy

No Godzilla? What about Megalon?


----------



## Eidian

pithy said:


> No Godzilla? What about Megalon?


Apparently they were in the Bahamas taking a rest. Speaking of which...

Epcot Center in Orlando, FL
The Hogwarts Express in Hogsmeade (Universal Orlando, FL)
The sweets shop in Hogsmeade
Leaving Universal Orlando
About to have dinner on a Carnival Cruise
Nassau!
A fountain at the Atlantis Hotel & Resort (Nassau)
A very large throne inside of Atlantis
Co Co Cay Island (a private Carnival Cruise Line island)
(Sorry, didn't catch Gojira or Megalon vacationing...they must've returned to Japan)


----------



## mars-red

My apologies for a photo-less update, but there will be pics to follow soon! The marks around the inside and outside of the compass module make it pretty obvious it's been a battle for someone to remove in the past. I found it came easily when pressed out from the rear. Removing either of the crystals from the module is going to take some thinking, though. I was hoping a small suction cup would pull out the inner one, but no luck there. There is a mark by the inner crystal where it appears some prying with a very small tool was done at one point, but I can't imagine it was successful. It's a shame there's not a small hole through the plastic housing from the inside, because a little air pressure would probably pop one of them right out. I'll put on my thinking cap, but in the meantime any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mars-red

Well part of the problem is that the needle had two Norths! With the other side of the needle now having the correct polarity, it behaves a bit better but still stutters, acting like there is some mechanical binding. Quick pic:


----------



## pithy

The compass module was previously dealt with extensively in the classic, "Tour of the UK" (volume 3, episode 16, "Superoso Tangrene vs. the Evil Doctor Magneto at the GML", ©2013 WUSGN)

WUSF6 Watchmakers of the World Watch Tour - Page 29


----------



## mars-red

The good Tanguero and I have been in communication, he suggested I try a crystal lift. I tried, but my lift is not up to the task at all. The jaws are not accurate enough to grip a hard crystal consistently, and are also not accurate enough to grip anything protruding such a small amount. I have one more idea to try. Removal of a crystal seems like such an absurd thing to get hung up on.


----------



## dirtvictim

mars-red said:


> The good Tanguero and I have been in communication, he suggested I try a crystal lift. I tried, but my lift is not up to the task at all. The jaws are not accurate enough to grip a hard crystal consistently, and are also not accurate enough to grip anything protruding such a small amount. I have one more idea to try. Removal of a crystal seems like such an absurd thing to get hung up on.


just super glue anything to it and clean up with acetone.


----------



## mars-red

dirtvictim said:


> just super glue anything to it and clean up with acetone.


I tried that a few nights ago, and the crystal finally let go with an impressive "pow!". I used a piece of 1" brass stock that was faced off, and even after leaving it soaking in acetone for a few evenings the brass was still stuck to it. I tried heat to soften the glue and that freed the crystal but unfortunately the heat cracked it along one edge. So I'm sorry to say I'll have to order a new crystal for it.  Them's the breaks.


----------



## Eidian

Someone here suggested using super glue and a lug bolt to pull a crystal off a while ago, worked perfectly for me. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim

mars-red said:


> I tried that a few nights ago, and the crystal finally let go with an impressive "pow!". I used a piece of 1" brass stock that was faced off, and even after leaving it soaking in acetone for a few evenings the brass was still stuck to it. I tried heat to soften the glue and that freed the crystal but unfortunately the heat cracked it along one edge. So I'm sorry to say I'll have to order a new crystal for it.  Them's the breaks.


dang, well it's not a perfect science but I've had luck with it. My next thought is use a command strip in the same fashion, next time.


----------



## mars-red

One quick update, I have sent the watch along to the next host. My apologies to the next recipient for sending it still needing that outer crystal.  I have only recently regained my workshop (new, bigger workshop at least!) but still have my watch bench sealed up and pretty inaccessible, and that's not likely to change in the next few months. Perhaps this winter the watch projects will get some love again.

Anyway, I think the problem with the compass is the needle balance (or lack thereof). The point it rests on is nice and sharp. With the outer crystal removed it was quite apparent that the needle is very much out of balance, like the lume paint on the one side is making that side a lot heavier. The needle always wants to hang out of plane with the crystals, and there is precious little clearance. I really think balancing the needle will take care of the compass problems. I re-polarized the needle while I had the watch, but I would advise the next recipient to verify it is still correct. What seems to me to be the easiest way to balance the needle is probably a dab of paint or something on the extreme opposite end of the needle, but perhaps there's a better way.

I wonder, are there any markings we could put on the box when shipping the tour watch that might lessen the chances of the shipping carrier exposing it to magnetic fields? I recall reading in a previous post that the needle was repolarized once already, but by the time I got it it had to be done again. Especially given how difficult it is to access the needle, it would be great if the hosts didn't have to worry about it.

-Max


----------



## BenchGuy

The World Watch Tour continues, with the traveler's arrival in Fredericksburg, TX!
It is conceivable that the delay in arrival may have been, in part, due to disorientation.
It seems the little Breil may have lost its bearings...as its compass crystal is broken...and the corresponding needle was packed with its baggage...but after reading previous threads, this is old news.
Perhaps this will be rectified? 
In the next couple of weeks we should arrange a tour of the local sites.
Will keep in touch.


----------



## BenchGuy

Update:
I had expected that Signore Breil was visiting Central Texas for a tour of the local sites and in search of Texas hospitality...perhaps some barbecue...a good beer...and Gemütlichkeit...

I had considered a trail ride by horseback, but it seems he was still very disoriented and incapable of staying in the saddle. So first order of business was to deal with the compass...which arrived in separate packaging with the rest of Breil's luggage (the crystal...see attached).








The compass is actually oriented N-S correctly. However, it is out of poise...such that when _en pointe _the north is constantly dipping toward the watch crystal. One possibility: there is more mass in the north needle than the south needle. Okay...what do I have to add to the south needle.
But wait...Eureka...!!!
A closer look yields this observation: the setting for the needle jewel (which serves as the fulcrum) is riveted to a _SLOT _in the needle...and it seems shifted off-center...







So maybe no need to add/subtract weight...just move the fulcrum to the center-of-gravity?!?!?

A gingerly shift of the toward the offending North yielded this result:








There is a very slight East-West issue...but sometimes when "good is good enough"..."better is worse".

Great...lets press that upper crystal in an go on a trail ride! I've scheduled us for 6pm with Hill Country Trailrides.

"Signore Breil...time to get a move on...."
"What do you mean your not ready because its not time yet...?"
"Well, according to my watch it is 5:20pm and it takes 30 minutes to get there..."
"Oh...according you your watch...wait...your watch is stopped! What the....!?!?!"

Anyone like to point out what arrested Signore Breil's forward progress?

Well, I expected Signore Breil was here to tour the sights...but it seems that the little traveler is expecting a spa treatment...

I was actually hoping to not take a peek under the hood, at all. Although unusual, a watch can actually make it across my bench without the need to look inside. But, at least one issue will have to be sorted...and if I'm going to take a look...it may as well be reasonably thorough.

Meanwhile, I have a couple of other folks to satisfy...so Senore Breil is now number 3 in the queue.

Until the next installment, 
BG


----------



## pithy

BenchGuy said:


> . . . . A closer look yields this observation: the setting for the needle jewel (which serves as the fulcrum) is riveted to a _SLOT _in the needle...and it seems shifted off-center . . . .


Lawzee!


----------



## mars-red

BenchGuy said:


> Update:
> the setting for the needle jewel (which serves as the fulcrum) is riveted to a _SLOT _in the needle...and it seems shifted off-center...


That's fantastic news. And I'm glad the needle made it there with its polarity intact.



BenchGuy said:


> Anyone like to point out what arrested Signore Breil's forward progress?


That's highly unfortunate. The watch was fully wound and ticking strong when I packaged it up. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## BenchGuy

Okay...f6 is supposed to be a watchmakers forum...I refuse to spoon feed for the "why is it stopped?" question. But maybe a tablespoon sized hint...what time is it?
There is more to come...Breil is sporting a new compass crystal...and has been on a couple of outings...and there are NEW factoids to share about compass errors...and maybe an improvement in the offing...
BG


----------



## Justaminute

Give me a second...
Cool project.


----------



## mars-red

BenchGuy said:


> ...what time is it?


I think the punch line is "time for a new watch"


----------



## BenchGuy

I should have had the little Breil sent to me a long time ago. Nothing on the bench when I agreed to host...and been covered up since his arrival!

However, we are starting to visit sites together. I live in the Texas Hill Country...where the culture is distinctly rural. Senore Breil and I started out on a country venture...and he at least got to experience Fall with a country flare before the rains set in:








This is one of my best friends. A very good listener...but doesn't offer much to the conversation...which is just about perfect.

More later, BG


----------



## BenchGuy

Decided it was time for Senore Breil to experience more of the local culture. Camp Verde, TX is well known...right...what do you mean you've never heard of it?!?!?

In any event there is a nice store and restaurant kind of in the middle of nowhere (although it is the middle of "somewhere" for me). The restaurant and its staff are the main attraction for me...and I usually manage one visit a week or so.

Not to be overlooked, however...is Camp Verde's history...and thus its status as a Historical Landmark...and a failed experiment in "alternative transportation" for the US Army in the 1800s.

This tells the story well: History | Camp Verde General Store - Camp Verde, Texas














Tried to get in on a camel ride...but they have been retired, and Breil showed little interest.

As for another issue: compass
In the course of evaluating the compass, de-gaussing the watch, and replacing the compass crystal, I noted that the bezel retaining spring affected compass position (Breil seems to have paid less attention to selection of non-ferrous spring wire than Rolex). Actually, the wire was carrying a pretty strong magnetic field...but after thorough de-Gaussing still influenced the little needle due to its ferrous content. Expect to obtain suitable non-ferrous 0.5mm spring wire substitute and form a new retaining spring. Otherwise, the compass now works reasonably well. However, it seems to also be attracted to ferrous elements in the movement, as noted by dipping toward the dial consistently in certain positions.

I expect we will be out and about more throughout December...then it will be time to find a new host...
Regards, BG


----------



## dirtvictim

BenchGuy said:


> Decided it was time for Senore Breil to experience more of the local culture. Camp Verde, TX is well known...right...what do you mean you've never heard of it?!?!?
> 
> In any event there is a nice store and restaurant kind of in the middle of nowhere (although it is the middle of "somewhere" for me). The restaurant and its staff are the main attraction for me...and I usually manage one visit a week or so.
> 
> Not to be overlooked, however...is Camp Verde's history...and thus its status as a Historical Landmark...and a failed experiment in "alternative transportation" for the US Army in the 1800s.
> 
> This tells the story well: History | Camp Verde General Store - Camp Verde, Texas
> View attachment 10038162
> View attachment 10038170
> 
> 
> Tried to get in on a camel ride...but they have been retired, and Breil showed little interest.
> 
> As for another issue: compass
> In the course of evaluating the compass, de-gaussing the watch, and replacing the compass crystal, I noted that the bezel retaining spring affected compass position (Breil seems to have paid less attention to selection of non-ferrous spring wire than Rolex). Actually, the wire was carrying a pretty strong magnetic field...but after thorough de-Gaussing still influenced the little needle due to its ferrous content. Expect to obtain suitable non-ferrous 0.5mm spring wire substitute and form a new retaining spring. Otherwise, the compass now works reasonably well. However, it seems to also be attracted to ferrous elements in the movement, as noted by dipping toward the dial consistently in certain positions.
> 
> I expect we will be out and about more throughout December...then it will be time to find a new host...
> Regards, BG


Good to see this still moving around the world. Excellent.


----------



## pithy

Obligatory tour map(s), with a little perspective.


----------



## BenchGuy

Confession time...I haven't been a very good host! However, if you are short of work on your bench, I'd highly recommend that you offer to host the f6 WWWT...the day it arrives, you'll be covered up!

That said, on Monday the little Breil went to work...!!! And in rural Texas, going to work, often means going on a Roundup!

Texas is ranching country and managing livestock is a vital industry. But livestock does not always mean cattle, sheep, goats and horses...

Non-indigenous game (exotic game) is also livestock...bought, sold, farmed, managed; and a source of food and other animal by-products. An industry that likely started with the intention of offering exotic species from all over the world to hunters without having to leave their home state, exotic game management has evolved into a sophisticated activity which not only provides unique opportunities to Texas hunters, but has also contributed to animal conservation and development of new agricultural resources. For those of you who may rail at the thought of hunting...consider that of the two "Extinct in the Wild" mammals (according to the IUCN), the Scimitar oryx is abundant in Texas (and Australia)...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scimitar_oryx . Without the exotic game industry it would probably simply be "Extinct".

If you've not had experience with farm animals, your impression might be that you just turn them out in a pasture...let them breed and sell them at auction. In order to maintain a healthy and sustaining population of livestock there is much more to it than letting animals "do what comes naturally"... So enter the science of game or wildlife management...

When I'm not at the bench, I have the good fortune of working with a ranch which, in addition to the indigenous whitetail deer and wild turkeys, manages for Blackbuck antelope, Axis deer (Chital), and Fallow deer. Blackbuck and Axis are indigenous to India...they thrive in Texas...and Blackbuck likely require the least management of exotic species...with the capacity to reproduce more than once each year, populations must be kept in check. So periodic "round-ups" are necessary. BTW, the animals collected in the roundup are sold and moved to other ranch/farming activities to start and/or improve the diversity in their herds...while there may have been some distress...no animals were injured or killed.

While exotics are farmed...they don't tend to domesticate...so a roundup has a bit more rodeo to it, than say, dairy farming. This is a very efficient activity. The operators are degreed Wildlife Biologists (Texas A&M University). In 4 hours 33 Blackbuck were collected and two Axis bucks.

This was our horse:








This is our rope:








The animals are netted from the helicopter. The net is loaded into a cannister and fired from a specially modified Thompson pistol using a .308 blank to launch weights from 4 barrels which carry the net out over the game. Once downed, the animals are safely tied and untangled from the net, hauled via Kawsaki Mule to the staging point and loaded onto a trailer. Once captured and loaded in the trailer with some of their buddies, they settle right down...the Axis are usually get a bit of sedation...(but even I need Xanax for a closed MRI...and I KNOW what is going on...).

This is the net loaded in the canister and the trailer awaiting passengers:















Senor Breil...off to work...his job was to keep track of time (which = remaining fuel in the helicopter world)...and, of course, to maintain bearing with his handy compass...after all, you never know when the ships vertical card compass or directional gyro might fail...









Breil's work paid off...a load of Blackbuck does...and two Blackbuck bucks ready to load (peacefully restrained...not injured or dead)...sorry, but no images of the Axis:















By Tuesday, these animals had all been examined, wormed and vaccinated and delivered to their new homes...

I have a few more outings planned for Senor Breil...will try and be more expedient...then Breil will be ready for a new host. Any of you short of work on your bench...???

Regards, BG


----------



## BenchGuy

So much for expedient. If business has been slow, you really need to host the WWWT...you'll truly be covered up in no time. So on to the next installment:

Fredericksburg, Texas is situated almost exactly in the middle of the Texas Hill Country. Many feel that this is the most scenic part of the state. The Llano uplift is a central feature and offers a rocky granite landscape with many granite outcrops...and if you are a climber, this is a great area to practice your technical skill for an expedition to Yosemite. The climate is arid...lots of cactus, sagebrush, granite and also limestone soils (which has led to the development of the wine industry). When its 100 degrees F here...it really is cool (right)...because its a "dry" heat....hmmm...

There is one creek which runs through Fredericksburg...Barron's Creek. The closest salt water puddle is the Gulf of Mexico...a mere 190 or so miles away. Who would have thought that in 1885 future Fleet Admiral of the US Navy, Commander-in-Chief of the US Pacific Fleet, and Commander-in-Chief of the Pacific Ocean Areas (for US and Allied air land and sea forces for WWII) would have been born here. But that is exactly what happened...and his name was Chester W Nimitz. Chester was apparently drawn to the sea by his grandfather, who had been a seaman in the German Merchant Marine. For you history buffs see here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chester_W._Nimitz

Fredericksburg has always been proud of Nimitz' accomplishments and what was formerly a family business, the Nimitz Hotel, has for most of my life been known as the Nimitz Museum:









Nimitz was interested in his legacy being not just about the Navy in the Pacific Theater...but about the entire Allied effort in the region. But for the most part the Nimitz Museum was focused on Nimitz and the family history...until the George H W Bush presidency, that is. With Bush's service as a Naval Aviator in the Pacific came a resurgence in development of the Nimitz mission as a Museum of the Pacific War...and more importantly the contributions to make it happen. In the past 20 years, there has been a great expansion of what is now known as the National Museum of the Pacific War. Link here: National Museum of the Pacific War

Whether you spend 3 hours here or a week, you'll learn a lot...a first class presentation with many events throughout the year and visitors from all over the world.

There is a larger than life sized bronze statue of Nimitz near the entrance to the grounds...and I was able to confirm a little known fact:






















Did you see it. Yep...there it is...the little Breil....!!!!
Though it is still being researched, rumor has it that it served as a Marine Chronometer and Ship's Compass for critical WWII battles in the Pacific.
What an irony...an Admiral born to German-Americans wearing an Italian watch guided the Allies to defeat the then Japanese aggressors...

Check out the web sites...and if you get a chance, pay a visit...you will not be disappointed.
Regards, 
BG


----------



## Molliedooker

Your post above on Nimitz is very timely being the 75th anniversary of the Battle of the Coral Sea which is a big deal in Australia ,particularly Brisbane where I live and north thereof.
The Battle of the Coral Sea was the first sea battle where not only were the adversaries not in sight of each other during the Battle but neither fleet fired upon the other.
It was all done by aircraft.
It was a huge turning point for Australia bearing in mind most of our armed forces were fighting in Europe or POWs after the fall of Singapore. The planned Japaneses sea invasion of Port Moresby was scuttled due to the damage of their carriers and their land advance was halted on the infamous Kokoda trail.
In fact invasion was very real and what was drawn up in Feb. 42 was the Brisbane Line . That is the government we're initially going to withdraw Military to south of Brisbane .
Little known fact due to suppression by the then Australian Govt. is that a couple of months before the Battle of the Coral Sea more bombs were dropped on Darwin than Pearl H causing the sinking of many ships including US and many many casualties including US sailors. The actual number of deaths is disputed as at the time the authorities did not wish to panic the public ,downplayed it and understated casualties. Officially app. 250 .Unofficially around 1100 . Townsville and Broome were also bombed .
Australia is forever indebted to Nimitz ,MacArthur and the US forces in the Pacific.


----------



## BenchGuy

Mollie...a nice addition...thank you!


----------



## BenchGuy

Sr Breil has left Texas...and is on his way to a new host. However, before leaving, he managed to take in two additional attractions in the area.

Texas is the home of three former US Presidents...and the Texas Hill Country is home to Lyndon Johnson, 36th president of the United States, having finished out the term of John F Kennedy (after his assassination)...then elected for one term of his own. Johnson was born in Stonewall, Texas which is a short drive from Fredericksburg.

*ARE WE THERE YET...!!!!!
*The little Breil could hardly hold his enthusiasm..








The LBJ park is both a Texas Parks and Wildlife and US National Park Service venture.





















Though Johnson City (which was founded and named for Samuel Ealy Johnson) claims to be LBJs hometown, the park is located on the family ranch just outside of Stonewall.
It is no secret that Johnson loved Texas and the Texas Hill Country. He spent so much time at the ranch, that it was dubbed "the Texas Whitehouse".

The ranch sports a 6300 ft runway...not sufficient for the Boeing 707s which served as Air Force One...but long enough for the Lockheed VC-140 JetStar...which, when POTUS was aboard was Air Force One.
A member of the JetStar fleet is retired at the ranch and displayed by the National Park Service. More about it here, if you are interested: Piece of flying history lands on LBJ ranch

Sr Breil stepping down from the JetStar...Sr Breil noted as he stepped down, that he would have loved to serve as navigational compass and timer in the cockpit:








The "Texas Whitehouse" was fully equipped for communications. At the time, there were 3 national Television networks...this was before satellite/cable communications. LBJ had 3 televisions...one tuned to each network. Numerous press conferences were delivered from the ranch...and here is Breil taking his turn:








But did LBJ wear a Breil...it seems to be sitting clearly on LBJs left arm...?

There are two watches and 2 watch boxes displayed a the Park. All of them Benrus.
On my first tour of the facility, the guide proudly announced that these were given to dignitaries and guests visiting the Whitehouse (hmmm...Washington...or Texas)...?

There is one small problem with this notion...can you spot it:







Hint: LBJ left office January 1969 and died January 1973.
It is possible that these were gifts from the Texas Whitehouse from the retired President...? They do bear the Presidential Seal.

The second watch displayed is a Benrus Wristalarm...conceivable that these were gifts from the Whitehouse during LBJs presidency? Hmmm.......?








Finally there are these two boxes...I have enquired of the current Benrus in Belgium... but no reply...perhaps my inquiry should have been in French...or Flemish....?








For more about the park(s) see here:
https://www.nps.gov/lyjo/index.htm

and/or here:
Lyndon B. Johnson State Park & Historic Site â€" Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


Best regards, BG

...and somebody get to work and find out about these two boxes...!!!


----------



## BenchGuy

_*"Let's go to Luckenbach, Texas..."

*_You may have heard the song...
But did you know there really is a Luckenbach, Texas... It really was frequented by Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson...
And it happens to be about 20 minutes from Fredericksburg, Texas.

Founded as a trading post in the 1800s, by 1904 Luckenbach was home to 492 residents...by the 1960s, it was a ghost town until purchased in 1970 by Hondo Crouch, a folklorist and Texas rancher. Its association with "Outlaw" Country Music started in 1973...and the rest is history (relatively recent history...somewhat recorded...somewhat embellished).More about the history here, for those who are interested: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luckenbach,_Texas

Today Luckenbach is still venue where up and coming, as well as establish "Outlaw Country" artists want to be heard...if you can make it in Luckenbach...well, then that's sayin' somethin'. (Of course, as the signs say, "Everybody's somebody in Luckenbach".

There is someone playing in Luckenbach daily, but weekends and holidays tend to attract large crowds...and the floor is always crowded in the Dance Hall on Saturday night. If you like to drink (beer) and eat extraordinarily unhealthy, but tasty food...then throw your leg over your horse (or Harley)...and head on out. More about the "doins" at Luckenbach here: http://www.luckenbachtexas.com/

Being this close...and having heard about the "firm feeling women..." (from the song...not my words), Sr Breil (yielding to his Italian inclinations) had to make the trip to Luckenbach...

First we read the "historical" marker:









Then there was the obligatory picture in front of the Post Office and General Store with the bust of Hondo (Breil was looking a little washed out here...maybe too much sun...or possibly too much cervaza...):








Then it was time for entertainment! This was Breil's version of karaoke. Do you see him? He didn't actually sing, but he did participate):









The lady in front of the stage was actually taking money out of the tip jar...we do things differently here...(and she did not go to jail or get clocked by one of the outlaw cowboys...)...

Almost lost Breil here...a young lady announced she was "lookin' for a husband..." Breil seemed to be yielding to his romantic side... Then I asked the young woman, "Would that be a temporary position or permanent..." to which she replied, "Well, full time...of course..."

That must have been a reality check for the Sr Breil...who abandoned the proposition...and went home "with the one who brung him..."

This was our last adventure together...we said our farewells at the Post Office...and now Sr Breil is off to some other exotic location in this world...
Where will it be...?
Stay tuned...

Best regards, BG


----------



## RustyMainspring

Where is the watch?


----------



## BenchGuy

RustyMainspring said:


> Where is the watch?


I returned sent it to pithy...I seem to recall that the next host was in Scandinavia?
Stuck in Customs somewhere...?

You might contact pithy and offer to host...?

Regards, 
BG


----------



## dirtvictim

I have revived this post. Will there be a revival tour? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Aku Ankka

I haven't been here in a long time, but I should probably mention that the watch was at some point supposed to come to me. I got some really random (forwarded?) email from pithy a long time ago, but nothing happened since. I have no clue whether the watch was ever sent to me or not. At least I never got any info on it. However, I'm secretly a little glad it never got to me because I've been insanely busy with a lot of stuff and I've only been back at the bench for a short while after a long hiatus.


----------



## kanikune

Bring back the watch!


----------



## dirtvictim

Where in this crazy world is the WWWT? It's long over due for an update.


----------

